# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2017

## jk21

Tα ζευγαρια μου και οι στοχοι μου για το 2017 αναφερθηκανε στο  ποστ 8 εδω*Αναπαραγωγικοί στόχοι 2017*


και εκει περιμενουμε και τους δικους σας στοχους , οσοι δεν μας τους εχετε ηδη αναφερει !

Απο τοτε βεβαια προστεθηκε αλλο ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινων , με μια θηλυκια δικια μου και ενα αρσενικο του Φιλιππα του Carduelec που βρεθηκε να του περισσευει και ειπαμε να τα προξενεψουμε , μηπως τελικα ποιασει το προξενιο ... 

Το ενα μου ζευγαρι στον πανω οροφο της μεγαλης διοροφης κλουβας που εχω , σημερα προχωρησε ταχυστα σε δημιουργια φωλιας 













η θηλυκια (Λαζαρινα ) ετρωγε και φουλ ασβεστιο το απογευμα και αυτο με ψιλοανησυχει για κινδυνο ασπορων , γιατι ενω εχω δει ταισμα , εχω δει τον αρσενικο να δοκιμαζει τη φωλια , την βλεπω συνεχως να τον κυνηγαει με νημα και αυτος να μην ... της καθεται .Μιλαμε για κανονικο κυνηγητο ... Βεβαια ειναι μια προσφιλης συνηθεια στην συγκεκριμενη κυρια , αφου μαλλον κοιτα να παιρνει το πανω χερι στο ζευγαρι και το ιδιο ειχε κανει και περυσι . Ομως τοτε εβλεπα και τον αρσενικο να κανει κινησεις .Φετος μεχρι προσφατα δεν ειχε ασπρισει η μυτη του , ομως συντομα εχει δειξει προοδο και εχει μεινει ελαχιστο για να ασπρισει εντελως 

Για να δουμε λοιπον .... θα παραβιασουν την νηστεια πριν απ την Ανασταση ;  :Happy: 





Στη φωλια θελω να δειτε οτι υπαρχει βαση , απ το υλικο που ειχα αναφερει απο το ποστ 19 και μετα  *Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά*


και το οποιο δειχνει να αποδεχεται η συγκεκριμενη θηλυκια .Δεν ειναι δεμενο στην φωλια και μαλιστα εδω και μερες το επεξεργαζοτανε και αυτη και ο αρσενικος ωστε να δειχνει σημερα ενα με την φωλια και οχι τοσο σαν προσθετη βαση .Να θυμισω οτι το υλικο ειναι αποστειρωμενο μαλλι (πραγματικο μαλλι ) που χρησιμοποιειται σαν μονωτικο σε ηχητικα συστηματα . Επισης εχει μεγαλη αδυναμια (απο πριν να ερθει στην εκτροφη μου ) στο ψιλο λευκο κοντο βαμβακερο νημα αλλα παντα βαζει στο κεντρο και βαμβακι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη καλή αρχή και εδώ!! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα τελεια με πολλά υγειή πουλάκια!

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη ...όλα καλά να πάνε ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλη αρχη με χαρες μονο και πολλα καρδερινακια...ελπιζω να κανει αυτο που πρεπει ο φιρφιρικος μου,εγω του τα χω εξηγησει απο κει και περα η ευθυνη δικη του!

----------


## ndlns

Forca Λαζαρίνα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη, καλή αρχή!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία ολόψυχα! Ξέρω ότι το θέλεις πολύ και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το πετύχεις! Καλούς και γερούς απογόνους να έχουν!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wild15

Καλή αρχή με υγειη πουλάκια! !!

----------


## 321mitsos

Ωραία πουλάκια  :Happy:  καλή αρχή  Δημήτρη

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή

----------


## jk21

δειτε πως εχει πιασει την μαλλινη βαση σε 4 σημεια πανω στην μεταλλικη φωλια ! 
και πως εκανε μια μαζα , το λεπτο λευκο βαμβακερο νημα , τα βαμβακι και το μαλλι της βασης !  



η κοπελια  οταν δεν βρισκεται στο σουπιοκοκκαλο , βρισκεται στον ταραξακο ... εχει γεμισει ο τοπος και δεν προλαβαινουν να φανε τον παλιο και μπαινει νεος !

----------


## mitsman

Αντι για πιρλιου θα κανουν τα πουλια μπεεεεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## jk21

αναρωτιεμαι ομως βρε Δημητρη  ...  οταν καποιοι δουνε τα κλουβια γεματα σπορους σε κλαδια , οπως τους βρισκουν τα πουλια στη φυση , μηπως σταματησουν να νομιζουν οτι ακουνε ( ή μπορει και πραγματικα να ακουνε ... )   τους εκτροφεις να κανουν εκεινοι ... << μπεεεεε >>  και σταματησουν να γεμισουν τα μιγματα << γρασιδι >> και βαλουν και τιποτα πιο ουσιαστικο; αρκει και λιγοτερο ...

----------


## jk21

Σε συζητηση με καποια απ τα παιδια της παρεας ,που βρεθηκαμε χθες για καφε στο αλσος , τους ειπα οτι σημερα θα εχουμε πιθανοτατα αυγουλακι , γιατι η κυρια μας ειχε τη γνωστη νωχελικοτητα σε οσους εκτρεφουν καρδερινες , μια μερα πριν την εμφανιση του αυγου 


οπως και εγινε τελικα

----------


## Nenkeren

Βρε καλως το!!!Καλή αρχή ρε λαζαρινα!

----------


## NickKo

Ομορφη στιγμη .. καλη συνεχεια στη κυρια  :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Γιορταζε κιολας η κυρια γιαυτο!!! Καλη αρχη ευχομαι να γεμισεις ολες σου τις κλουβες με μικρα

----------


## jk21

Πραγματι ! και για δωρο της εφερε ο << πελαργος >>  αυγουλακι  :Happy0045:

----------


## IscarioTis

καναμε καλο ποδαρικο δηλαδη μπραβο μας  ::

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη θα αφήσεις το αυγό? Αντικατάσταση?...........

----------


## ndlns

Καλή αρχή, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες ! '

Στεφανε οι καρδερινες εχω προσεξει οτι κλωσσανε με τετοιο τροπο , που συνηθως τα μικρα βγαινουν σχεδον ολα μαζι .Ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο , εχω εμπιστοσυνη τοσο στη μανα , οσο και στην παραμανα ( πρωτα θα δοκιμασω στην κιτρινοκανελλι καναρα ) αν μη γενοιτο χρειαστει !  Ειτε για το μεγαλωμα , ειτε για την φυλαξη της φωλιας . Αν και ο καρδερινος δεν εχει δειξει τετοιες διαθεσεις , δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τον αφησει να πειραξει τα αυγα .Ειναι τσαουσα ! Επειδη εχω να κανω με εσωτερικες φωλιες , δεν θελω να πολυβαζω χερι μεσα , παρα μονο αν χρειασθει

----------


## kaper

Καλη αρχη δημητρη τα καλυτερα ευχομαι και πολλα πουλάκια να γεμισουν της κλουβες σου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν το κουνουσε ρουπι , για να δω αν ηρθε και το 2ο αυγουλακι





την δωροδοκησα με ημιωριμο ταραξακο και 




Ο αρσενικος του Φιλιππου εγινε πια και αυτος fun του ταραξακου και του τσουκνιδοσπορου



στη φωλια της θηλυκιας , ειδα καποια νηματακια για πρωτη φορα

----------


## stefos

φετος Δημητρη δεν περιμεναν πρωτα την πασχαλια , ητανε βιαστικα!!

----------


## jk21

ξεχνας κατι ... η ανασταση του Λαζαρου εγινε μια εβδομαδα νωριτερα !!! τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο  . Η Λαζαρινα μεταλαβε στη γιορτη της και μετα ειχε δικαιωμα να << αρτηθει >>  ::

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη κάλυψη στην φωλιά δεν έχεις?

----------


## jk21

ενα  μικρο κομματι (σχεδονν το 1/3  ) απο << πλακακι >> γρασιδιου



το εχω εφαρμοσει και πει σαν ιδεα απο περυσι αν θυμασαι . Φετος το εχω δει και αλλου και χαιρομαι για αυτο

----------


## TasosM

Με το καλο Δημητρη ολες οι φωλιες να γεμισουν με 5αδες :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε το 3ο αυγο , το οποιο ειδαμε με τον Φιλιππα garduelGrec μετα βασανων και κοπων ... οταν βρω χρονο το βραδυ , θα βαλω βιντεακι προχειρο απο κινητο , να ξεραθειτε στο γελιο ...

Φιλιππα , αργοτερα απ οταν εφυγες , ο δικος σου γυρνουσε με ενα βαμβακι στο στομα και παρακαλουσε ... ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς !

----------


## jk21

Να το τριτο αυγουλακι ... δειτε ομως και το βιντεο . Ενας εισβολεας ταραξακος απειλει την φωλια ... η συνεχεια στην οθονης σας

----------


## alexakostoni

Αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ τελικά μουρμούρα ήταν;; Χαχαχαχαχα 
Πο πο  πράγματικα ενθουσιάστηκα!!

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι του κάνετε βρε του κοριτσιού;;;; Αφήστε το να κλωσσήσει τα αυγουλάκια της!

----------


## IscarioTis

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα με τι δυναμη και τι θαρρος πηγε κατα πανω του,
Τσαμπουκαλου ειναι
Μακαρι να παρουν και τα μικρα απο την μαμα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα και η δευτερη φωλιτσα



δειτε οτι και εκει τους βολεψε μια χαρα η μαλλινη βαση 


Η Λαζαρινα εκανε και 4ο αυγο και το φυλαει σαν κορη οφθαλμου !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω όλα βαίνουν καλώς Δημήτρη! Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις και εύχομαι για ακόμη μία φορά να πάνε όλα καλά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα σημερα απο το Βολο που ελλειπα για το Πασχα 

Στη φωλια της Λαζαρινας δεν υπηρχε κανενα αυγο αλλα δεν εχουν χαλασει τη φωλια .Βρηκα μονο ενα αυγο καπου σπασμενο  (μεσα σε μια μεγαλη ταιστρα κοντα στη φωλια απο κατω ) με νεοσσο σε σταματημενη αναπτυξη λιγων ημερων .Δεν βρηκα αλλα αυγα ή σημαδια απο νεκρους νεοσσους . Το αυγο δειχνει να ανοιξε σχετικα προσφατα . Δεν ηταν στεγνο το πουλακι μεσα αλλα δεν ειχε και σημαδια αιματος .Ισως τα αλλα αυγα να ηταν ασπορα .Ο αρσενικος αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει γεννηθει μεσα Ιουνη και ισως δεν ειναι ακομα πληρως γονιμος .Οσο ημουν Αθηνα δεν ηταν καθολου απειλιτικος για τη φωλια .Βεβαια θα παρακολουθησω στη συνεχεια τη συμπεριφορα του . Τα πουλια κουρνιασανε διπλα στη φωλια και σημερα .Εφτασα ενω ειχε δυσει απλα δεν ειχε σκοτεινιασει 


Η αλλη φωλια ειναι πληρως τελειωμενη και η θηλυκια κουρνιασε σχεδον μεσα της αλλα ορθια .Δεν εχει κανει αυγα  .Ο αρσενικος εκει διπλα 

Στο τριτο ζευγαρι δεν ειδα σημαδια για φωλια

----------


## johnrider

καθε φορα που λειπεις δηλαδη σου συμβαινει και κατι

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αυτα μπορει να συμβουν και οταν ειμαι ... εχουν συμβει δηλαδη 

Δοξα στο Θεο απο υγεια μια χαρα ειναι ολα .Ακομα και για αυτα που λειπουν δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση (αρνητικη ) καποιος γονιος .Τοσο ο Φιλιππος  (carduelGrec ) που ειχε δει αρκετη ωρα το ζευγαρι πριν φυγω  , οσο και ο Νεκταριος ο binary που ειχε ερθει για το κοκατιλ που τριγυρνουσε στη γειτονια μου και ισως ηταν το δικο του ,  ειχαν δει και κεινοι την Λαζαρινα να μην αφηνει κανεναν να πλησιασει τη φωλια , ακομα και οταν εβγαινε για φαι .Προφανως τα καταλαβανε για ασπορα , τα ανοιξανε και τα φαγανε . Οταν ενα αυγο ειναι ασπορο δεν εκπεμπει ουτε θερμοτητα , ουτε καταλαβαινει ακομα και αν μικρο πλασμα σαν αυτα ) παλμους καρδιας .Αλλα πουλια δεν τα πειραζουν , αλλα τα βαζουν στην ακρη της φωλιας , αλλα τα παραχωνουν κατω απ το νημα και αλλα τα τρωνε  ...

----------


## MacGyver

Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη και εύχομαι η συνέχεια να είναι καλύτερη. Το like στο παραπάνω μήνυμά σου είναι για όλες τις γνώσεις και εμπειρίες που μοιράζεσαικαι έτσι μαθαίνουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά...

----------


## jk21

Χριστος Ανεστη Νωντα !!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν βρηκα αλλα αυγα κατω , παρα ενα κομματακι απο καποιο με ξερο κροκο , οχι σημαδια εμβρυου 

Εβαλα στη φωλια ενα ασπορο καναρινισιο (την εχουν ελαφρως χαλασει ως προς το νημα που ειχαν βαλει επιπλεον της βασης ) να δω αντιδρασεις .Η Λαζαρινα κινειται νορμαλ χωρις τσακωμους στο κλουβι και ο αρσενικος ποτε ποτε στρογγυλοκαθεται στη φωλια (πως οταν την πατανε με το κορμι στριφογυρνωντας να δουν αν ειναι ετοιμη ) και δεν πειραξε το ασπορο καναρινισιο 


Στο αλλο ζευγαρι απ κατω βρηκα αυγο μεσα στη φωλια (χθες αν και σουρουπο ) ειμαι 99.9 % οτι δεν υπηρχε , ομως η θηλυκια δεν δειχνει να καθεται (οσο τουλαχιστον ημουν πανω στα πουλια ) .Κατω απο το νημα που εχει προστεθει στη βαση , βρηκα και αλλο αυγο .Τα πηρα και τα δυο και εβαλα πλαστικα (αφου πρωτα ειδα οτι δεν καθοτανε καθολου  ετσι κι αλλιως το θηλυκο καποιες φορες που ανεβηκα ) και τα αλλα σκεφτομαι αν προλαβω (θα φυγω πρωι πρωι εκτος Αθηνων και θα τα κοιτα ο κουνιαδος μου απλα για νερο και τροφη ) και δω οτι κανει και αλλο και καθεται , να τα βαλω για να τα ζεσταινει το ρατζακι μεχρι την κυριακη για σιγουρια και να τα γυρισω δευτερα στη μανα αν εκεινη κλωσσα κανονικα .Δεν εχω αποφασισει ...

----------


## jk21

Επεστρεψα απο ΣΚ που ελλειπα εκτος Αθηνας και το κατω ζευγαρι εκανε και αλλα αυγουλακια με αποτελεσμα να αποφασισω να επιστρεψω και τα αλλα δυο (το πρωτο αν θυμαστε ηταν καλλυμενο και μαλλον θα ναι ασπορο ) 



Με προβλητιζει παντως που η φωλια δεν εχει πολυ υλικο επιπλεον της βασης και δεν εχει το ξεκαθαρο σχημα μιας καρδερινισιας με μια στρογγυλη  μικρη βαση για τα αυγα ...  ελπιζω να ειναι κανονικη γεννα και οχι ασπορη .Βεβαια το συγκεκριμενο θηλυκο εκανε και περυσι σχετικα οχι καλες φωλιες 


το βρηκα παντως να  κλωσσα κανονικα 




Η Λαζαρινα μπαινοβγαινει με νημα στην πανω φωλια και ο αρσενικος μπαινει και κεινος και την δοκιμαζει (ειχαν βγαλει οτι ειχε απο την παλια κατασκευη και την τσοχα , που επανεφερα ομως καθαρη και δεν την πειραξανε τωρα )

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πάνε όλα καλά Δημήτρη αυτήν την φορά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη! Μακαρι να ειναι ενσπορα και ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Με το καλό Δημήτρη να βγουν πουλάκια αυτή τη φορά. Για τη Λαζαρίνα φίλε μου φαίνεται περίεργο ισως κάτι τη φόβησε και εφυγε γρήγορα απο τη φωλιά ρίχνοντας και τα αυγά; Το έπαθα πολλές φορές όταν είχε βροχή και αστραπές τη νύχτα. Θυμάσαι τι καιρό έκανε εκείνες τις μέρες;

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ημουν στο Βολο εκεινες τις ημερες (Πασχα ) αλλα ο καιρος ηταν οκ και στην Αθηνα . Δεν ειχαμε κοντινα πολυ βεγγαλικα . Το κυριοτερο ομως  , κατω απο τη φωλια της στην σχαρα ,  υπαρχει πλαστικο πλακακι απομιμιση γρασιδιου  , τοσο για προστασια των αυγων , οσο κυριως  για να μην πηγαινουν κουτσουλιες στην φωλια του αλλου θηλυκου που ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο απ κατω .Αν παρολα αυτα τα αυγα πεσουν εκτος του πλαστικου γρασιδιου , θα ειχαν ξεκαθαρα σημαδια ειτε στη σχαρα που χωριζει πανω και κατω οροφο ειτε κατω στο εδαφος αφου και οι δυο χωροι ειναι χωρις σχαρα .Αν υπηρχε κροκος που δεν ειχε ξεραθει , θα ειχε αφησει σημαδια .Επισης αν υπηρχαν εμβρυα , καποιο πουλι θα τα χε φαει ... δεν βρηκα παρα μονο μισο αυγο με το εμβρυο σε αρχικη εντελως κατασταση με κροκο ανεμιγμενο .Δεν ειχε αγγιχτει στο συγκεκριμενο τουλαχιστον 


Σημερα η κατω συνεχιζει πιστα το κλωσσημα , χωρις να εχει πεταχτει καποιο αυγο και η Λαζαρινα παιζει συνεχως με το νημα , μπαινοντας και κανοντας κυκλους  σε αδεια φωλια .Ο αρσενικος ηταν αδιαφορος με τη φωλια μεχρι που το μεσημερι εβαλα ξανα την βαση απο μαλλινο υλικο που εχω φτιαξει και βλεπουμε καποια παρομοια εδω *Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά*



Αμεσως πηγε να μπει και εδιωξε την Λαζαρινα που πηγε και κεινη αμεσως να την δοκιμασει και στρογγυλοκαθησε κανοντας μερικες στροφες .Αμεσως βγηκε πηρε θεση λιγο πιο περα και την αφησε τοσο να την δοκιμασει , οσο και να ξεκινησει να τσιμπα υλικο απο την εξωτερικη μερια (εχω μεταλλικη φωλια σαν πλεγμα ) και να το παιζει , ενω στο τελος το πηγαινε μεσα στη φωλια .Ειδομεν για τη συνεχεια ..... 




offtopic : Χρονια πολλα και για την ονομαστικη σου εορτη   :wink: !

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Ευχαριστώ φίλε. Αντε με το καλό τώρα να έρθουν πουλάκια!

----------


## jk21

το ευχομαι !

παντως συνεχιζει πιστα το κλωσσημα 




η Λαζαρινα ξεκινησε φωλια .Δειτε πως εχει ηδη επεξεργαστει τη μαλλινη βαση , απο την οποια στο πανω μερος λειπουν κομματια , ενω σε σημεια που δεν την εχει μαδησει , την εχει περασει πανω απο τα καγκελα και εχει πιασει το μαλλι για να ειναι σταθερη

----------


## Nenkeren

Το αγόρι την ταίζει καθόλου όσο βασανίζεται στη φωλιά η όμορφη?

----------


## jk21

Δεν τον εχω πετυχει Φιλιππε .Παντως κελαηδα περισσοτερο απο τον πανω και κανει κορτε ποτε ποτε την Λαζαρινα στο πανω μερος , ενω ο πανω συχνα παει και τιτιβιζει στην θηλυκια του κατω οροφου που κλωσσα ....

Παντοτε το << ξενο >> ειναι πειρασμος τελικα σε ολα τα οντα ...  του απιαστου η ψευτια που λεει και ενα παλιο σχετικα κομματακι του Αλκινοου Ιωαννιδη χαχαχα

----------


## Nenkeren

Μάλλον ο πάνω γουστάρει τις μικρότερες και πιο εύκολες και ο κάτω τις μεγάλες τις τσαμπουκαλούδες!

----------


## jk21

Η φωλια προχωρα σταθερα



εκανα και μινι ωοσκοπηση (τα 4 απο τα 6 αυγα που ηταν περιμετρικα γιατι φοβομουν να πιασω τα μεσαια ... ειναι μια σταλια  )και τα 3 απο τα 4 ηταν ενσπορα .Ετσι κι αλλιως 1 το περιμενω ασπορο που ηταν θαμμενο 

Φιλιππα ο δικος σου εκανε το καθηκον του !!!

----------


## Nenkeren

:Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  

Τελικά δεν είναι θυληκο...χαχαχααχα!Αντε μπράβο το παληκάρι μου!Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη τέλεια νέα!

Ευτυχώς στην πλατεία υπάρχει αυτόματο πότισμα και περιμένω σύντομα νέο ταραξάκο,πήγα σήμερα και βρήκα πολύ λίγα θελω να πιστεύω μετα το τριήμερο θα υπάρχει κάτι!

----------


## jk21

ποιο θηλυκο βρε ; αυτον τον ακουει , ειδικα καθε απογευμα , ολη η γειτονια !!! κανει κοντρες με τα πολυβολα τα τιμπραντο !

----------


## jk21

περιμενει πια τα αυγουλακια ...

----------


## jk21

Πανω που χαρηκα σημερα (ειχα προλαβει τα νεα και σε μερικα μελη μας που ηδη ειχαμε μιλησει ) βλεποντας αυγουλακι στη φωλια της Λαζαρινας , ισως ηταν λαθος η επιλογη  μου να μην το αλλαξω αμεσα .... Το μεσημερι το αυγουλακι ηταν σπασμενο στην εντελως αλλη ακρη του κλουβιου



απο το να τρεχω ξημερωματα για αλλαγη αυγου με πλαστικο και ισως τελικα να μην προλαβαινω , πηρα προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ,την αποφαση να βαλω τον αρσενικο εντελως διπλα στη φωλια (ειναι ακριβως αριστερα του ) ξεχωρα απο τη Λαζαρινα .



Ευχομαι εκεινη να το αποδεχτει και να μην ειναι εκεινη ισως η υπευθυνη για τα αυγα , αν και δεν το νομιζω .Εχει καλο παρελθον και σε μενα και στον Βασιλη .Απλα επειδη ειναι μια περιεργη χρονια φετος με πολλα πουλια να πετανε κατω τα αυγα , δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω 100 %

Ελπιζω αυριο να δω αυγο στη φωλια και στην πορεια να δουμε οτι ειναι και ενσπορα αυτο και τα υπολοιπα .Συνηθως ενα βατεμα αρκει και ευχομαι να εχει γινει 

Δεχομαι προς σκεψη διαφορετικες προτασεις

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα Δημήτρη ...προς το παρών την βλέπω χάλια την χρόνια ...για μένα αυτόν ετσυ όπως είναι  όταν γεννήσει τα αυγά και όταν με το καλό βγουν τα μικρά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

για μενα Κωστα καμμια χρονια δεν ειναι χαμενη για την εκτροφη στην Ελλαδα , οταν ο κοσμος εχει να << παρει >> απο καλες αλλα και κακες στιγμες και εμπειριες .Οταν αυτες τις ξερουν μονο οσοι τους συμβαινουν (αντε και κανενας κολλητος ) ε τοτε ναι , χαμενη χρονια ειναι  ... και δυστυχως μια τετοια χρονια διανυουμε τοσο εδω μεσα , οσο ευρυτερα διαδικτυακα . Καποτε δημιουργηθηκε αυτη η ενοτητα στο φορουμ ενω δεν υπηρχε .Καποτε αργοτερα απο ενοτητα που τα μηνυματα περνουσαν απ εγκριση  , εγινε ελευθερη υστερα απο αιτηματα οσων λεγανε οτι αγαπουσαν τα ιθαγενη και υποστηριζανε (ορθως ) οτι η πραγματικη εκτροφη πρεπει να προβαλλεται και να συζητιεται .Εγω πια βλεπω ελαχιστους . Απο δικαιολογιες ενα σωρο  ....

----------


## jk21

Για να ξεχαστει του βαλα του κυριου λιγη scabiosa maritima που βρηκα στους Δελφους , σε μονοημερη εκδρομη με το σχολειο την Παρασκευη




Εννοειτε και λιγη στα αλλα κλουβια

----------


## kostas salonika

Συμφωνώ Δημήτρη δεν διαφωνώ....ένας από αυτούς είμαι και εγώ που δεν έχω ακόμα ανοίξει δικό μου θέμα αναπαραγωγής..και το κάνω όχι ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει απλός για λόγους ότι πιστεύω στο (μάτι)..δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο έχει σταματήσει από μέλη να γίνετε αυτό....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα ιθαγενη δεν ενοχλουνται περισσοτερο απο τα καναρινια ,  απο το ματι Κωστα 

τα ιθαγενη εχουν προβληματα και δυσκολιες που ξεπερνιουνται με την κοινη προσπαθεια , με ανταλλαγη αποψεων που λεγονται ελευθερα ειτε ο αλλος συμφωνει μαζι μας ειτε οχι 

Οταν δεν μας νοιαζει αν κατι παει στραβα , μην πεσουμε στα ματια του κοσμου που μας ειχε για καπως πιο εμπειρους εκτροφεις 

οταν υποστηριζουμε κατι και το δειχνουμε στην εφαρμογη του και κυριως το δειχνουμε με ζωντανα βιντεο 

οταν δεν φοβομαστε το ματι μονο στο φορουμ και αλλου δεν το φοβομαστε ... και δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα 



ετσι τα βλεπω εγω και μπορει να εχω αδικο . Δεν ξερω ομως τι νοημα εχει να συνεχιζω να προβαλλω τη δικια μου εκτροφη με αυτες τις συνθηκες ..... η συνεχεια για φετος θα κρινει το τι θα κανω του χρονου , πρωτα ο Θεος να μαι καλα και να μαστε εδω ολοι ακομα καλα ... Μακαρι να παει η εκτροφη καλα και χωρις να προβαλλονται οι καλες και κακες στιγμες της . Δυστυχως το ματι που φοβασται , χτυπουσε και οταν δεν υπηρχαν φορουμ και fb ...

----------


## legendguards

> Πανω που χαρηκα σημερα (ειχα προλαβει τα νεα και σε μερικα μελη μας που ηδη ειχαμε μιλησει ) βλεποντας αυγουλακι στη φωλια της Λαζαρινας , ισως ηταν λαθος η επιλογη  μου να μην το αλλαξω αμεσα .... Το μεσημερι το αυγουλακι ηταν σπασμενο στην εντελως αλλη ακρη του κλουβιου
> 
> 
> 
> απο το να τρεχω ξημερωματα για αλλαγη αυγου με πλαστικο και ισως τελικα να μην προλαβαινω , πηρα προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ,την αποφαση να βαλω τον αρσενικο εντελως διπλα στη φωλια (ειναι ακριβως αριστερα του ) ξεχωρα απο τη Λαζαρινα .
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχομαι εκεινη να το αποδεχτει και να μην ειναι εκεινη ισως η υπευθυνη για τα αυγα , αν και δεν το νομιζω .Εχει καλο παρελθον και σε μενα και στον Βασιλη .Απλα επειδη ειναι μια περιεργη χρονια φετος με πολλα πουλια να πετανε κατω τα αυγα , δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω 100 %
> ...


Αυτη το γενναει εξω ,βαλε μαξιλαρι στο πατο του κλουβιου να παρεις το αυγο , καπου στο φορουμ ειχα βαλει προσφατα μια φωτο με μαξιλαρι στον πατο του κλουβιου

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη το αυγο σημερα το πρωι μεχρι τις 10 ηταν στη θεση του . Μεσα στη φωλια το εκανε και μεσα στη φωλια ειναι και τωρα που ανεβηκα πανω . Καποιος το βγαζει εκτος .Ο αρσενικος το πιθανοτερο αλλα θα το δουμε

----------


## legendguards

φετος ειδα καρδερινα να γεννα αυγο στον αερα και να παεφτει στο μαξιλαρι , ειδα μανα καρδερινα να πιανει το πλαστικο αυγο να το πεταει στον αερα  , το μονο που δενε ειδα ειναι αρσενικο να σπαει αυγα , τι να πεις ,αβυσσος ο εγκεφαλος της καρδερινας




> Αντωνη το αυγο σημερα το πρωι μεχρι τις 10 ηταν στη θεση του . Μεσα στη φωλια το εκανε και μεσα στη φωλια ειναι και τωρα που ανεβηκα πανω . Καποιος το βγαζει εκτος .Ο αρσενικος το πιθανοτερο αλλα θα το δουμε

----------


## jk21

για αυτο δεν αποκλειω τιποτα Αντωνη .Οσο και αν το θηλυκο εχει παρελθον ιδανικης μανας ! Φετος πραγματι ακουγονται (στομα με στομα ... ) περιεργες καταστασεις , αυγα ασπορα ,αυγα με διακοπη επωασης και νεκρα εμβρυα , αυγα κατω , γονεις νεκροι στα καλα καθουμενα ποτε ο ενας ποτε ο αλλος , μικρα που μεγαλωνουν κανονικα και χωρις σημαδια , σε 1 -2 μερες το πολυ πεθαινουν και αυτα .... 

και υπαρχει παντου σιγη , οχι μονο εδω και ετσι νομιζουμε οτι θα βγαλουμε ακρη

----------


## legendguards

Αυτα που λες ειναι συνιθισμενα στην καρδερινα , καρδερινα του 2015 θυληκια μου γενναγε το πρωτο και το δευτερο στον αερα και τα αλλα στην φωλια




> για αυτο δεν αποκλειω τιποτα Αντωνη .Οσο και αν το θηλυκο εχει παρελθον ιδανικης μανας ! Φετος πραγματι ακουγονται (στομα με στομα ... ) περιεργες καταστασεις , αυγα ασπορα ,αυγα με διακοπη επωασης και νεκρα εμβρυα , αυγα κατω , γονεις νεκροι στα καλα καθουμενα ποτε ο ενας ποτε ο αλλος , μικρα που μεγαλωνουν κανονικα και χωρις σημαδια , σε 1 -2 μερες το πολυ πεθαινουν και αυτα .... 
> 
> και υπαρχει παντου σιγη , οχι μονο εδω και ετσι νομιζουμε οτι θα βγαλουμε ακρη

----------


## johnrider

Το ματι φταιει

----------


## mitsman

Να μάθεις να ξυπνας τα πρωινά και να πηγαινεις να κανεις αντικατάσταση! Μην εισαι τεμπέλης!

----------


## Nenkeren

Πωπω κριμα...μακαρι να μην ειναι η λαζαρινα ο εγκληματιας και ευχομαι να μην στρεσαριστει απο την απουσια του μποι κι αρχισει να γενναει απ το κλαδι..

Μιτσμαν επιβαλεται ν αλλαζουμε τ αυγα στις καρδερινες ακομη κι αν ξερουμε οτι το θηλυκο θα κατσει στο τελευταιο?πως θα ξερουμε αν το αρσενικο εχει την ταση να σπαει αυγα αν δεν χασουμε ενα πρωτα?


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mε δεδομενο οτι καποιο πουλι πετα κατω το αυγο , που γεννιεται ομως μεσα στη φωλια , ακομα και αν τα μαζεψω πρωι πρωι ολα τα υπολοιπα , πριν προλαβει καποιος απ τα δυο πουλια να κανει κατι , καποια στιγμη πρεπει να κλωσσηθουν . Αν δεν δοκιμαζα τωρα να βγαλω τον αρσενικο , θα το εκανα τοτε . Δεν θα μπορουσα να αποφυγω κατι τετοιο εκτος αν μετεφερα τα πουλια σε παραμανα .Με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχω ασπορα αυτη τη στιγμη να αφηνα στην Λαζαρινα να δω αν εκεινη τα πετα , ρισκαρω να χασω ακομα ενα για να μαθω αν ενα πουλι με πολυ καλο παρελθον ως μανα , εχει αλλαξει συμπεριφορα .Γιατι ειναι κριμα να την βγαλω στην ακρη σαν μανα και να δινω αλλου τα αυγα της , μονο και μονο για ενα αυγο που δεν ξερουμε ποιος το πεταξε .Αν τελικα ειναι εκεινη υπευθυνη και υποστρωμα μαλακο θα κοιταξω να βαλω και πρωι θα ξυπνησω .Σημερα απο 9 μεχρι 10 και κατι , ολα κυλουσαν ομαλα οταν ανεβαινα ...   Απο κει και περα  , το παρελθον σε αλλο ζευγαρι μου , μου λεει οτι ακομα και η Λαζαρινα να μην πειραξει τα υπολοιπα αυγα και να κατσει κανονικα να κλωσσησει , τιποτα δεν τελειωσε θετικα ... η αλλη θηλυκια πανω στις 5 με 6 μερες των μικρων , δυο χρονιες εβγαινε μια μερα και ζητουσε τον αρσενικο , τον οποιο επεστρεφα , ευτυχως μετα χωρις συνεπειες ... Αυτο ειναι η εκτροφη καρδερινας . Εναλλαγες συναισθηματων , παρατηρηση , τυχη , ατυχια . Σημερα παντως κοιμηθηκε στη φωλια ... ειδωμεν

----------


## carduelis

Ο αρσενικός ευθύνεται Δημήτριε.

Καλά έκανες και τον έβγαλες.

----------


## jk21

Πιθανοτατα Βασιλη αλλα εσυ και εγω ειμαστε επηρεασμενοι υποκειμενικα (μαλλον και αντικειμενικα ) επειδη την ξερουμε σαν χαρακτηρα και αυτος ειναι νεο πουλι . Δινω οπως ειπα ενα ελαχιστο ποσοστο λαθους στην πεποιθηση αυτη , γιατι οπως ξαναειπα , φετος τα πουλια εχουν περιεργες συμπεριφορες στην εναρξη της περιοδου .Θα δουμε στη συνεχεια .Αυριο ευτυχως ειναι αργια και μεχρι καποια ωρα τουλαχιστον , θα ειμαι σπιτι να βλεπω συμπεριφορες .Αν δεν την δω να καθεται στη φωλια  και εχει αφησει μεσα αυγο καινουργιο , απο καποια ωρα και μετα που θα δω οτι δεν το εχει πειραξει , λετε να το αλλαξω τελικα; Εγω εκει προσανατολιζομαι και να τα επιστρεψω οταν τη δω να καθεται μονιμα .Μαλιστα αν το κανω , εχω σαν σκεψη να τον επεστρεφα αμεσως μετα και να τον εβγαζα πριν απο το κουρνιασμα καθε μερα για να βατευει (αν και πιστευω την εχει κανει επαρκως τη δουλεια )


Να πω και οτι στο αλλο ζευγαρι ολα κυλουν ομαλα και η θηλυκια κλωσσα σταθερα


Στο τριτο ζευγαρι με τη θηλυκια << γεννητορα >> μου τα πουλια ειναι μια χαρα κινητικα αλλα δεν εχω δει ακομα νημα .Οταν βαζω ομως βαση στη φωλια χωρις να την στηριξω (επιτηδες ) την βρισκω μετα απο λιγο εκτος

----------


## NickKo

Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει βλεποντας κ κανοντας παει η δουλεια .. κανεις δε ξερει ποτέ για το ποιός τί πότε γιατί .. Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια ! 

Υγ . Και εγω που μονο εχω διαβασει γ αυτο το πουλι δεν πιστευω να ευθυνεται εκεινη 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ninos

Να δεις που σήμερα δεν θα κάνει αυγό η Λαζαρινα

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στις καρδερινες ναι .... βλεπεις και κανεις ! εκτος αν ολα αυτα που βλεπουμε και κανουμε οσοι ασχολουμαστε ευρυτερα στον τοπο μας , καταγραφονται , παρουσιαζονται και ισως στατιστικα να δινουν στανταρ απαντησεις σιγα σιγα .Αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο μου μαραζι 

αυτο θα σημανει στο μελλον :

Περισσοτερα πουλια εκτροφης απο οσους ηδη εκτρεφουν σωστα 
Λιγοτερα πιασμενα που θα πεθαινουν τζαμπα απο ανιδεους ή σχετικους που καταφυγανε σε αυτα , βαζοντας την τσεπη τους πανω απο την ηθικη , γιατι και οι εκτροφεις το ιδιο κανανε οταν ισως τους ζητησανε να αγορασουν ... 
Ειναι καλο να βοηθιουνται καποιοι να ζουνε περισσοτερο τα πιασμενα τους και ισως να πετυχαινουν γεννες; αν με πεισετε οτι αν δεν βοηθηθουν εμμεσα , δεν θα ξαναρπαξουν την φυση , ναι δεν ειναι καλο .Αν ο θανατος των προηγουμενων τους οδηγησει ξανα σε αυτη (εδω αυτο γινεται και με θανατους πουλιων εκτροφης απο ατομα που εχουν και εκτροφη ... ) τοτε ναι ειναι καλο , μηπως σωθει εστω και ενα λιγοτερο πιασμενο 
Ορατα αποτελεσματα , παρουσιασμενα που θα κανουν ακομα και τους κλεπταποδοχους να κατανοησουν την αξια του πουλιου εκτροφης και να κλονισθει η παλια τους ορνιθοκουλτουρα 
Εξαναγκασμος των εμπορων να παρουσιαζουν σιγα σιγα και κεινοι την εκτροφη τους περισσοτερο , με αποτελεσμα να ξερουμε πραγματικα ποιος ισως αξιζει αναμεσα τους 
και πολυ μακρια στο βαθος του χρονου , σαφως λιγοτερα πιασμενα .... 

σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση τιποτα δεν θα αλλαξει και ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο 





Τα νεα μας ...  χωρις ξυπνητηρι ξυπνησα απ το αγχος μου με την ανατολη του ηλιου και η Λαζαρινα ηταν μεσα στη φωλια .Δεν την  ενοχλησα .Αργοτερα την βρηκα ξανα μεσα και καταφερα βαζοντας λιγη τσουκνιδα που ειχε μεινει , να δω οτι υπαρχει αυγο , οταν βγηκε για ελαχιστο χρονο εξω . Στο μυαλο μου περασε αργα χτες μια ιδεα .Να εβαζα το ασπορο που ειχα στην κατω θηλυκια (εκεινο που ηταν κατω απο το νημα αν θυμαστε ) για να δω αν η Λαζαρινα πετα ή τρωει πραγματικο αυγο , γιατι με πλαστικο δυσκολα θα το βγαλει απ τη φωλια .Δυστυχως ή ευτυχως το σχεδιο αναβαλεται , γιατι σε ωοσκοπηση ( αγχωμενη , με σχετικο φως που την δυσκολευε και με μενα να μην εχω πιει καφε ) και τα 6 αυγα της κατω , δειχνουν ολα να ειναι ενσπορα ... ειδομεν ... 

Αν βρω τη Λαζαρινα εκτος φωλιας , ισως βαλω πλαστικο αν και ηθελα να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν προκειται να πειραξει το αυγο εντος της ημερας .Παρακινδυνευμενο βεβαια αλλα θα εδινε σιγουρο συμπερασμα .Μαλλον θα το αλλαξω αλλα οχι οσο θα την βλεπω να καθεται σταθερα στη φωλια

----------


## jk21



----------


## Nenkeren

Τελεια ολα τελεια...βαρβατος ο τυπος τελικα...οποτε υποθετω κατι κλωθει η λαζαρινα.αν κανει 1-2αυγα ακομη και ειναι μεσα πιστευω δεν θα τα παρατησει λογω αρσενικου...finfers crossed!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

πιθανοτατα να ειναι εκεινος ο υπευθυνος ... ετσι δειχνει αλλα θα δουμε μεσα στην ημερα 


αν δεν ειναι υπευθυνη η Λαζαρινα , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα αυγα δεν θα τα αφησει  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα μεγαλωσει μεχρι τελους αν δεν τον εχει μαζι της , αφου και η αλλη γεννητορας μου που ειναι πολυ καλη μανα , παντα στην 5 με 6η μερα τον ζητουσε πισω ... θα δουμε 

Οποτε πηγα πανω , την βρισκω παντως εντος φωλιας και τον ταλαιπωρο να προσπαθει απεγνωσμενα να γυρισει στο ταιρι του ....

----------


## jk21

στην κυριολεξια την κοροιδεψα για να μπορεσω να δω τι γινεται στη φωλια  . Της εβαλα λιγο ταραξακο ( δεν βλεπω να βγαινει καινουργιος στην πλατεια .... κατι ψηλα ) και την ωρα που βγηκε εξω , βγαζω στα συντομα φωτο με το κινητο .Αμεσως εκανε να γυρισει πισω και δειτε στην πρωτη εικονα , εχει γυρισει με τον ταραξακο στο στομα (το τριχακι που φαινεται ... ) .Μετα καθησε αμεσα να προστατεψει το αυγο της . Νομιζω πια μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι δεν μπορει να ηταν αυτη ο θυτης του σπασμενου αυγου ...

----------


## stefos

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα θα γράψω <<στο αφεντικό>> χαχαχα!
Λοιπόν δεν έχω γράψει κάτι γιατί δεν έχει γίνει απόλυτος τίποτα!!!!

Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή υπήρχαν αυγά κ.λ.π
Φέτος ακόμη τίποτα.................. ή μόνη αλλά σημαντική αλλαγή πιστεύω είναι ότι τα έχω εσωτερική εκτροφή, πέρσι εξωτερική.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους με ένα καλύτερο εκτροφικο Μαιο !!

----------


## adreas

Δώσε   στα  πουλιά  σου   ήλιο   βγάζε   τα   κάθε  μέρα   και  στη  εβδομάδα   θα  έχουν  αλλάξει  συμπεριφορά

----------


## johnrider

Tωρα ξεκινανε τα πουλια  εχεις 2 μηνες ακομα περιθωριο Στεφανε μην σου πω 3.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Δημήτρη κατα 99% σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις οι αρσενικοί την κάνουν την δουλειά. καλά έκανες και τον εβγαλες. Χθες έσκασε άλλη μία φωλιά μπαλκάνικα και μου συνέβει κάτι πρώτη φορά. το ένα αυγό δεν έσκασε μαζί με τα άλλα 4 αν και τα έβαλα όλα μαζί. το άφησα άλλες 2 μέρες και δεν βγήκε. θεώρησα ότι χάλασε τελικά και το έβαλα σε ένα άλλο ζευγάρι να δοκιμάσω αν σπάει τα αυγά ο αρσενικός. αφού έμεινε ακλώσητο για πάνω απο 12 ώρες σιγουρα, την άλλη μέρα που το έβαλα το κλωσσούσε κανονικά μαζί με το δικό της. την επομένη αφού γεννησε και άλλο αυγό η θηλυκιά, το αυγό που θεωρούσα χαλασμένο έσκασε αφού έμεινε ακλώσητο για τόσες ώρες. Τελικά το πρώτο αυγό που είδα σπασμένο μάλλον το γεννησε εκτός απο τη φωλια το πρωτο της. έχει τώρα 4 δικά της και το μικρό. ισως το βάλω σε μια κανάρα που λογικά αύριο θα σκάσουν τα αυγά της γιατί τα αδέρφια του είναι είδη πολύ μεγαλύτερά του.

----------


## jk21

καλα κανατε και γραψατε εδω απο το να μην γραψετε καθολου , αλλα Στεφανε και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος δεν εχει ανοιξει θεμα , γιατι δεν εχει εξελιξεις στην αναπαραγωγη , θα πω απλα οτι και η μη εξελιξη ειναι ενα δεδομενο που πρεπει να γραφεται και να παρουσιαζεται ωστε να αποτελει στατιστικο δειγμα οχι μονο για του χρονου αλλα για τα επομενα χρονια .Ανοιξαμε μια ενοτητα καποτε για την αναπαραγωγη των ιθαγενων , οχι μονο για να βλεπουμε πουλακια να μεγαλωνουν και να χαιρομαστε (καλα κανουμε που χαιρομαστε ολοι μαζι και πρεπει και θα συνεχισουμε ) αλλα για να δημιουργησουμε μια βαση γνωσης για μας και για οσους θα ακολουθησουν .Δοξα στο Θεο την αναγκη για φωλιες με μωρα και κλαρωμενα πουλακια , μια χαρα μπορει να την εξυπηρετησει και το φατσοβιβλιο (και για αυτο εχει επιτυχια μεγαλυτερη και καποιοι το κανουν μονο εκει ...  ) αλλα δεν μπορει να δωσει γνωση και εμπειρια και ααααααν θελουμε να την καταθεσουμε και να δημιουργησουμε κατι διαφορετικο , πρεπει να το κανουμε και να το κανουμε εδω !  


Στεφανε οταν θα ανοιξεις το δικο σου θεμα , θα σε ρωτησω για τις ωρες φωτισμου που εχεις τα πουλια σου , γιατι για εσωτερικη εκτροφη , χρειαζεται ο καταλληλος φωτισμος .Σιγουρα και ο φυσικος ηλιος στα ιθαγενη ειναι μια παραπανω ενισχυση .Βεβαια με καταλληλο φωτισμο και σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη μπορει να πυρωσουν τα πουλακια . Φετος ξεκινησε και νεα μοδα χειμερινου πυρωματος σε ιθαγενη (οχι φλεβαρη ... αρκετα νωριτερα ) που προφανος δεν ηταν μονο θεμα φωτισμου και παει αλλου ο νους μου αλλα αυτο ειναι μια αλλη συζητηση ...





Η Λαζαρινα βγηκε συντομα καποια στιγμη το απογευμα , ηπιε φουλ νερο , εφαγε φουλ σουπιοκοκκαλο και μπηκε ξανα στη φωλια

----------


## jk21

Στην κατω φωλια οι μερες κοντευουν 



Λογικα θα ξεκινησε να κλωσσα καπου μεταξυ 21 και 24 αφου εκεινες τις ημερες ελλειπα . Ισως Πεμπτη βγει καποιο . Τη θηλυκια δεν την πετυχα ουτε μια φορα εκτος φωλιας

Ο αρσενικος ειτε κελαηδα προς εκεινη , ειτε μονος του , ειτε κρεμιεται και κοιτα προς τα πανω , κατω ακριβως απ τη φωλια της Λαζαρινας και << ξενο >> κελαηδα χαχαχα .Παντως δεν βαζει γλωσσα που λενε 



Η Λαζαρινα επισης κλωσσα φανατικα και την πετυχα μονο δυο 3 φορες εκτος φωλιας (την πρωτη οταν πλησιασα μπηκε , την δευτερη προλαβα τη φωτο με τα αυγα και την τριτη λιγο πριν κουρνιασει να τρωει φουλ σουπιοκοκκαλο και να πινει αρκετο νερο ) 








ο αρσενικος ειτε παει περα δωθε για να βρει διεξοδο προς την κλουβα , ειτε κοιτα σαν χανος οπως εδω τη φωλια

----------


## jk21

Καπου ειχα χασει το μετρημα μου φαινεται και σημερα 12η μερα συμπληρωμενη απ το αυγο της παρασκευης στο κατω ζευγαρι , ηρθαν οι δυο πρωτοι νεοσσοι .Ενας λογικα θα επρεπε ... αλλα ηρθαν δυο .Ανεβαινοντας ομως τυχαια γυρω στις 1 αν θυμαμαι (ευτυχως λογω καποιας ετησιας γενικης συνελευσης του συνδικαλιστικου των καθηγητων δεν ειχε σχολειο και ημουν νωριτερα σπιτι )  , ο ενας βρισκοτανε κατω στο εδαφος ,ευτυχως ζωηρος ακομα , ζεστος και εξωτερικα υγειης .Κανοντας να τον βαλω στη φωλια , ειδα οταν σηκωθηκε το θηλυκο οτι υπηρχε και αλλος γεννημενος ... αυτος αθικτος . Αμεσως ξεκινησε παρατηρηση για να δω τι συμβαινει και ποιος εβγαλε το νεοσσο εκτος .Μετα απ αρκετη ωρα και καποια πανω κατω για αναγκαστικες δουλειες που ειχα στο σπιτι , διαπιστωσα οτι ο αρσενικος ακομα και οταν η θηλυκια βγηκε εκτος φωλιας , δεν πλησιαζει καθολου τη φωλια και κελαηδα αρκετα συχνα .Η θηλυκια δεν ξαναενοχλησε το μικρο , ακομα και οταν βγηκε και γυρισε πισω .Ευχομαι ουτε στη συνεχεια . Η αληθεια ηταν οτι ο νεοσσος δεν ηταν μακρια απο τη φωλια και ισως επεσε κατα λαθος . Το επομενο στοιχημα ειναι να ταισει κανονικα ... Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να κανω αλχημειες ... εχω δυο καναρες στα 4 αυγα ηδη και μπορει να μεταφερω αν χρειαστει στην μια περισσοτερα αν δεν βγουνε και αλλα , ομως δεν θυσιαζω κανενα αυγο καναρινισιο ενσπορο και θα πρεπει να βρω αλλον να τα βαλω , αν καποιο θηλυκο (μαλλον το κιτρινομπεζ ) αναλαβει τα μικρα .Αρχικα θα μπουνε και μικρα και αυγα και βλεπουμε . Ακομα και ο αρσενικος να αποδειχθει υπευθυνος που δινω ελαχιστες πιθανοτητες , την 5η με 6η ημερα μπορει να τον ζητησει και να τα εγκαταλειψει ομως δεν θα ειμαι εδω να τον επαναφερω και δεν ειναι δουλεια για κουνιαδο ή συζυγο ... (εγω θα λειπω 3 μερες με εκδρομη του σχολειου ) .Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα στη συνεχεια  αλλιως θα εχει σασπενς παλι η χρονια ....

Η Λαζαρινα δεν το κουνα απ το κλωσσημα .Μαλλον θα κανε και αλλο αυγο

Το αλλο ζευγαρι θα λεγα ειναι ησυχο και εχω δει ελαχιστο νημα να ειναι περα δωθε .Περυσι το θηλυκο (το αρσενικο το εχασα ) ειχε παρει μπροστα μεσα Μαιου ...

----------


## jk21

Ολα πανε καλα μεχρι στιγμης 


Η Λαζαρινα εχει κανει και αλλο αυγο  .Την πετυχα να πηγαινει ποτιστρα και μολις με ειδε απ την πορτα δεν ξερετε για ποτε γυρισε ... ετρεξα για να προλαβω ισα ισα μια φωτο .Τ ραμφος της  φαινεται οριακα  ενω εχει ηδη φτασει στη φωλια αλλα νομιζω με αφησε να βγαλω .. θα μπορουσε να τα καλυψει .Το εκανε μετα απο λιγο 




Ο αρσενικος κατω ειδα κρεμιεται κανοντας ακροβατικα οπως συνηθως αλλα τον πετυχα πρωτη φορα σε σουπιοκοκκαλο ισως οχι τυχαια





Τα μικρα ζουν και δειχνουν να εχουν δυναμη ! η θηλυκια δεν σηκωνεται απο αυτα και τα αυγα αλλα οριακα αυτα φαινοντουσαν και το ενα αν δειτε απ τις συνεχομενες φωτο κινειται κιολας

----------


## MacGyver

Όπως ο Στέφανος, έτσι και εγώ περιμένω πρώτα τα θετικά σημάδια και μετά να ανοίξω νέο θέμα. Δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είμαστε μόνο στα φιλάκια και να πετάμε νήμα στον πάτο. Δυστυχώς περίμενα περισσότερο κελάηδημα και "ψαλιδάκια". 


Στη φωλιά είχα βάλει κούπα από πορτοκάλι, την οποία την επόμενη μέρα την πέταξα...

----------


## jk21

τα νεα δεν ειναι καλα  ... 

το ενα μικρο ηταν πεθαμενο εντος φωλιας το πρωι και μεχρι να φυγω για δουλεια δεν ειδα να κανει κινηση να το ταιζει το αλλο , το οποιο ηταν ακομα κινητικο . Το πεθαμενο ειχε εμφανεστατο στιγμα μαυρης τελειας και λιγο πιο δεξια μαλλον θεμα με το συκωτι , ενω το ζωντανο ειχε μια ελαχιστη κουκιδιτσα . Το μετεφερα στην κιτρινοκανελλι καναρα που περυσι μου ταισε αμεσως μικρα εγκατελλημενα και αλλαξα 3 απο τα 4 αυγα που δεν ειχαν ανοιξει ακομα , με 3 της καναρας που προσφατα ξεκινησε να κλωσσα (απο χθες κυριως ) μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω ... αφησα ενα να δω αν βγει , μηπως ταιστει απο τη μανα . Τα αλλα ελπιζω αν ανοιξουν κατω απ την καναρα , θα ταιστουν .Ειναι ολα γεματα .... Πεταχτηκα ισα ισα σε καποιο κενο της δουλειας και βρηκα το μικρο στην καναρα ζωντανο αλλα δεν μπορουσα να εχω εικονα αν ειχε ταιστει , αφου σε αυτη την ηλικια μπορεις να το παρεις χαμπαρι ειτε αν γινει μπροστα σου ειτε αν προσφατα το εχει ταισει και βλεπεις στον προλοβο τροφη και πιο σιγουρα στην κοιλια .Δεν εδειχνε να ειχε παρα μια σαν ασπριλα πριν βγει απο την αμαρα (το ασπρο της κουτσουλια ) που ισως σημαινε κατι ... Γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και το βρηκα ζωντανο αλλα με λιγοτερες δυναμεις εμφανως . Ταιστηκε ελαχιστα με οδοντογλυφιδα (ισα ισα ) στην αρχη που ζητουσε αλλα δεν ζητησε αλλο .Μετα απο μιση ωρα το βρηκα νεκρο και την τροφη στο στομαχι . Η συνεχεια αγνωστη ... 


Η Λαζαρινα ουτε για ταραξακο δεν βγαινει ... σιγουρα θα βγηκε καποια στιγμη για νερο και τροφη αλλα δεν ημουν εκει

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το πρωι πριν φυγω για δουλεια , δεν ειχε σκασει αλλο αυγο .Το μεσημερι στη φωλια της καναρας βρηκα δυο μικρα ... το ενα δυστυχως νεκρο ηδη (σαν να ειχε τροφη στην κοιλιτσα ... αν δεν ειναι απο κατι αλλο η κιτρινιλα ) και το αλλο ακομα ζωντανο αν και δεν το βλεπω πολυ ζωηρο .... δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει .Δεν δικαιολογειται ο θανατος του πρωτου απο μη ταισμα τοσο συντομα , οταν η καναρα το ζεσταινε κανονικα 

Στη φωτο που ακολουθει βλεπεται το μικρο και την επομενη ατυχια μου στα καναρινια στο ζευγος με τα 4 μικρα εντος φωλιας  (δεν εχω ορεξη να τα γραψω και στο αντιστοιχο θεμα ) ... γυρνωντας το ενα μικρο ηταν ετοιμοθανατο εκτος φωλιας .Δεν ξερω αν επεσε ή το βγαλανε οι γονεις .Δεν ηταν το μικροτερο ..... εδωσα almora αλλα δεν επανηλθε .. σε κανενα 20λεπτο ειχε καταληξει .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι το ξεκινημα για αλλα μπλεξιματα , με ολα αυτα που ακουω οτι συμβαινουν στις εκτροφες . Αν θα προσεξετε εστω και λιγο υπηρχε τροφη στον προλοβο οπως και στο στομαχι (διογκωθηκε στη φωτο λιγο παραπανω ,μαλλον απο το νερο που εδωσα στο τελος )

----------


## jk21

τα πιο προσφατα νεα μας πριν λιγο , ειναι οτι ανοιξε το αυγουλακι που ειχε μεινει μαζι με τα καναρινισια στην καρδερινα και το προσεχει με αυταπαρνηση . Με το ζορι ειδα οτι εχει μικρο απο κατω της , ενω αλλες στιγμες εφευγε απο τη φωλια 

Στην καναρα το μικρο οταν πλησιασα και βγηκε εξω (παντα ετσι εκανε και με τα μικρα της και εμπενε μετα αμεσως ) ειδα το αλλο μικρο πιο κινητικο και σηκωνε κεφαλι .Νομιζω πρεπει να ειχε και τροφη στην κοιλιτσα .Δεν ενοχλησα περισσοτερο για λεπτομερειες

----------


## Nenkeren

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα...πολυ περιεργη αρχη...πολυ κριμα! :sad: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ κρίμα. Τόσα άσχημα νέα μαζεμένα; Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μην έχουν συνέχεια και να πάνε όλα καλά στη συνέχεια... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι ευχες σας παιδια , δειχνουν να ακουγονται ! σημερα τα μικρα ζουνε και τα δυο , σηκωνουνε κανονικα κεφαλι αρα μαλλον ταιζονται (χτες ταισα ελαχιστα με αραιο μιγμα κυριως αυτο της καρδερινας πριν κοιμηθουν , γιατι σηκωνε κεφαλι περισσοτερο .... το αλλο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν πηρε ελαχιστο ) και στην καναρα ηρθε και το τελευταιο αδερφακι !!!  ευχομαι συντομα να εχω τον ευχαριστο πονοκεφαλο αν θα μεταφερω σε ενα μονο πουλακι τα μικρα αλλα αν θα γινει , θα γινει μετα την  τεταρτη (ωστε να ξαναερθουν τα νεα αυγα της καναρας σε μια φωλια ) .Εκτος αν η αλλη καναρα εχει αρκετα ασπορα ,οποτε θα παω εκει τα αυγα .Η πιο πιθανη επιλογη (αν ολα τα πουλια μεγαλωνουν κανονικα μεχρι τοτε ) ειναι να μεταφερθουν στην κανονικη μανα , εστω προσωρινα μεχρι να δω οτι τα ταιζει αλλα ακομα και τοτε συναισθηματικα προβληματιζομαι να τα παρω απο την καναρα  (μη γελατε ... )


Μου αρεσει που πηρα θαρρος και σκεφτομαι τι θα κανω μετα απο 5 μερες ενω δεν ξερω αν ζουνε το μεσημερι ....


Καλημερες ! Αν ολα πανε καλα θα βαλω αργοτερα και καμμια φωτο , αν και στην καρδερινα ειναι δυσκολο το εργο .... εχει μετατραπει σε κανονικο κερβερο !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Αντε να ακουσουμε και κανα ευχαριστω!!!! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  το  μεγάλο  είχε   κανονικό  για  την ηλικία  του  μέγεθος     μόνο   αν  το  παράτησαν  και δεν το τάιζαν   για μια μέρα ας  πούμε.

----------


## Nenkeren

Αντε μπραβο οι μανουλες...τελεια,καλα κάνεις και σκέφτεσαι τι θα γίνει σε 5 μέρες έχουμε δικαίωμα στην ελπίδα και πιστεύω οτι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα έχεις ένα λόγο παραπάνω!!! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Δημήτρη μακάρι να μην υπάρχουν άλλα δυσάρεστα πια. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να δούμε τα πουλάκια σύντομα στο κλαρί.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Καθόλου, δεν γελάμε.....ίσα ίσα σας καταλαβαίνουμε απόλυτα.Τα μωρά πρεπει να ειναι στην μανούλα τους, αρκεί να τα ταΐζει οπως πρεπει.
Μακαρι να ειναι η τελευταία ατυχία, και να πάνε ολα καλα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Φυσικα και δεν γελαμε δεν το συζτω.εδω στεναχριεμαι οταν βλεπω πως δεν πανε καλα τα πραγματα σε καποιο μελος φανταζομαι αμα αρχισουνε και τα δικα μου με το καλο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Φρεσκα της ωρας για τον Μητσο





Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωωωωωωω τι ειναι τουτα?
Με το καλο με τκ καλο!

https://youtu.be/ZNOftJnugY4

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Oι φωτο ειναι μεσημεριανες γυρω στις 2


τα δυο στην καναρα 



το ενα λιγο αργοτερα το βρηκα κατω ζωντανο και το επεστρεψα .Ειναι μεχρι τωρα το απογευμα .Ισως επεσε σε εξοδο της καναρας .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι αλλος ο λογος 


το ενα στην πραγματικη του μητερα 



το προσεχει σαν κερβερος . Εκεινη την ωρα βγηκε να φαει . Ο αρσενικος την μαλωνει να γυρισει στη φωλια !!! δεν τολμαει να ξεμυτισει χαχαχα .Διακρινονται και τα αυγα της καναρας .Ισως γυρισουν στη μανα τους στην πορεια αν ειναι ενσπορα 



Ανδρεα εκεινο το μεγαλουτσικο ηταν καναρινι , το βαλα ξοφαλτσα στο παρον θεμα , μαλλον το καταλαβες ...  ηταν ταισμενο ... ειτε κατι ειχε που το διεκριναν και το πεταξαν ή επεσε κατα λαθος .Ηταν οχι ακριβως απο κατω αλλα λιγο πιο περα .Ομως στο μεγεθος που ειχε (πραγματι μια χαρα ! ) δεν θα προσπαθουσαν να το ταισουν και εκτος φωλιας εστω αρχικα; τι να πω ... 

Αντωνη χαιρομαι και ευχομαι ολα να βγουν και να μεγαλωσουν !


Αλλα παιδια επιτελους ανοιξτε και τα δικα σας θεματα ακομα και να μην υπαρχει καμμια φωλια .Του χρονου μπορει να μην υπαρχει ουτε το αντιστοιχο παρον θεμα ... αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει τοσα χρονια , δεν εκτρεφω καρδερινες για τον εαυτο μου ή τουλαχιστον μονο για τον εαυτο μου . 

Αυτο ισχυει για *ολους* : Δεν υπαρχει μονο το fb και δεν υπαρχει ματι μονο για τις καρδερινες . Μερικοι θυμουνται το ματι μονο για τις καρδερινες τους και μερικοι θυμουνται το ματι μονο οταν ειναι να τις ανεβασουν εδω ....

----------


## jk21

τα κοριτσια μου στο εργο τους με αυταπαραρνηση

----------


## jk21

> το ενα λιγο αργοτερα το βρηκα κατω ζωντανο και το επεστρεψα .Ειναι μεχρι τωρα το απογευμα .Ισως επεσε σε εξοδο της καναρας .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι αλλος ο λογος


Μεχρι το σουρουπο ζουσε και βασιλευε που λενε ! σηκωνε και κεφαλι με ανοιχτο στομα !

----------


## Nenkeren

Ολα πάνε κατ'ευχήν!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## jk21

το ενα απο τα δυο μικρα στην καναρα , νωρις το πρωι που ανεβηκα γιατι θα εφευγα μετα εκτος Αθηνων , δυστυχως δεν ζουσε (εντος της φωλιας ) .Υποθετω αυτο που ειχε πεσει κατω ... Ευχομαι επιστρεφοντας τα αλλα να ειναι οκ . Αφησα πισω φουλ μιγμα , εξτρα κανναβουρι , νιζερ , ηλιοσπορο  και αυγουλακι καλα βρασμενο (το εχω ηδη σιγουρεψει για αποδοχη τις τελευταιες ημερες σε οσα ζευγαρια εχουν νεοσσους ) που θα αλλαζει εντος της ημερας απο συγγενικο μου προσωπο

----------


## jk21

Καλησπερες 

γυρισα σημερα το απογευμα , ελαχιστη ωρα πριν σκοτεινιασει και προλαβα να δω πως πανε τα πουλακια 


Στην καναρα υπηρχε μονο το αυγο που κλωσσουσε ... ψαχνοντας κατω , βρηκα πεθαμενο μαλλον οχι σημερα αλλα τουλαχιστον για διημερο το μικρουλι




Στην καρδερινα το αλλο μικρο ευτυχως ειναι καλα και αναπτυσσεται κανονικα 

Με προβληματιζει γιατι χαθηκανε τοσα πουλια απο αυτη τη γεννα και οχι ταυτοχρονα ... παραλληλα σκεπτομαι τελικα αν ηταν ορθη η μετακινηση καποιων στην καναρα , οταν τελικα το μονο που ζει , ειναι αυτο που εμεινε στη μανα του .Σιγουρα καποιο λογο θα ειχε που ειχε πεταξει εκτος το πρωτο ... δεν εξηγειται αλλιως 



Την εικονα ομως που με εχει κανει χαλια , την  αντικρυσα στο πανω κλουβι στη Λαζαρινα 



Η φωλια και παλι αδεια και δυο αυγα σπασμενα σχεδον κατω απο τη φωλια , στο πλαστικο πλακακι γρασιδιου .Οχι πολυ αλλα ηταν σπασμενα .Στην εικονα τα ανοιξα εγω περισσοτερο .Αλλα δυο στο πλεγμα σε πιο απομακρυσμενα σημεια επισης σπασμενα πιο εντονα οπως ηταν φυσικο . 
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απ την εικονα αν ηταν σταματημενη εκκολαψη και τα πεταξε ή τα πεταξε επιτηδες ζωντανα .Μου ειναι δυσκολο να αποδεχθω το δευτερο αλλα δινω πια αρκετες πιθανοτητες .Στις δυο του μηνα , μια εβδομαδα πριν  , ειχε κανει ηδη 2 αυγα και κλωσσουσε .Η εικονα των αυγων εδειχνε οτι μαλλον σημερα πρεπει να ειχαν σπαστει γιατι αν και δεν ειδα αιματα τριγυρω  , φαινονται ακομα κοκκινωπα . Μετεφερα τον αρσενικο εντος του κλουβιου ξανα ... Το τραγικο αλλα συναμα περιεργο , ειναι οτι παρολο που ειχα βγαλει μια σχετικα σκοτεινη φωτο και ειχα δει οτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα αυγα στη φωλια , εβαλα το χερι να δω αν κατι υπαρχει .Δεν υπηρχε φυσικα αλλα η Λαζαρινα ηρθε αι μου εριχνε ελαφριες τζιμπιες στα δαχτυλα και αμεσως μετα καθησε να κλωσσησει αερα .... Απο την αλλη η αποσταση των δυο τουλαχιστον αυγων απο τη φωλια , μαλλον αποκλειει να την τρομαξε κατι και να πεσανε απλα απο κατω (ετσι κι αλλιως αντε να επεφτε ενα στην αποτομη εξοδο ... ) 

Τι να πω ... ευχομαι το μικρουλι που δειχνει να τα καταφερνει , να συνεχισει ετσι

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ στραβά σου πάνε φέτος τα πράγματα Δημήτρη. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η συνέχεια θα σε ανταμείψει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Εγώ τώρα να κάνω μια εικασία...Την πρώτη φορά τα αυγά τα έστειλε ο αρσενικός απο τις γνωστές στραβομάρες που γνωρίζουμε οτι πιάνουν τ'αρσενικά όλοι ενω τη δεύτερη φορά τα έστειλε η λαζαρίνα απο στρές επειδή δεν ήταν με το ταίρι της μέσα.Αυτη μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική εκδοχή γιατι είναι δύσκολο ένα παλιό θηλυκο με καλό χαρακτήρα να αλλαξει ρότα έτσι ξαφνικά ενώ δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική ενόχληση απο ανθρώπινη παρουσία.

Εν τω μεταξυ τα αυγά φαίνονται να είχαν ζωντανούς νεοσσούς μέσα και να ήταν λίγων ωρών η ζημιία κατ'εμε...

Κουράγιο Δημήτρη δεν έχουν χαθεί γέννες ακόμη ετσι κι αλλιώς οι ατυχίες γίναν σε διάστημα ενός μήνα και χωρίς να κουραστεί και πολύ η λαζαρίνα,παρ'οτι έχουμε άτυχίες είμαστε και τυχεροι,σε άλλα μέλη της παρέας τα πουλιά τώρα ξεκινούν δειλά δειλά ενω έστω και λίγες κακουχίες είναι μεσα στη μαγεία της αναπαραγωγής της καρδερίνας  :Happy: 

Φυσικά ελπίζω να μην συνεχιστεί αυτο,καλως ήρθες!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ατυχιες πολλες φετος ας κρατησουμε τς θετικες σκεψεις,κατι θα γινει κουραγιο Κ.Δημητρη και σε ολα τα παιδια.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και τα << ωραια >> συνεχιζονται  ...

η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου σημερα δεν καθεται στη φωλια (5η μερα ) και ο αρσενικος την μαλωνει ο καημενος ... παει μετα καθεται απο πανω ,κοιτα αλλα δεν ταιζει ουτε αυτος (φυσιολογικο συνηθως για αρσενικο ) και μετα φευγει  ... ταισα μια φορα πριν φυγω για δουλεια (περιμενα αρκετη ωρα , γιατι δεν ειχα πρωτη ωρα μαθημα και ειχα αδεια να καθυστερησω λογω οτι ηρθαμε αργα χτες απ την 3ημερη )  και μια λιγο μετα τις 2 . Ευτυχως ζητα φαγητο και εχει δυναμεις



τα καναρινισια αυγα που ειχε η καρδερινα ηταν ολα ενσπορα και τα μετεφερα στην καναρα αφου πια ειχε μονο το 1 δικο της ενσπορο αφου δεν εμεινε εν ζωη καποιο μικρο καρδερινακι .Σε αυτη για να υπαρχει , εβαλα ενα ασπορο καναρινισιο απ την αλλη καναρα 

Μεσα σε ολα αυτα , το 3ο ζευγαρι εχει αρχισει πια και κυνηγιεται ... Περυσι η θηλυκια ειχε ξεκινησει 15 Μαη σχεδον

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλό κουράγιο Δημήτρη...πιστεύω όλα να στρώσουν από εδώ και πέρα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Ας είναι αυτά τα τα τελευταία προβλήματα και από εδώ και πέρα να στρώσουν όλα και να κυλήσουν φυσιολογικά και φυσικά να κλαρωσει και το μικρό!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειναι η 5η του μερα ... αν δεν κατσει το σουρουπο να παρω τη φωλια κατω στη ζεστη; τι λετε;

----------


## kostas salonika

Άμα δεν κάτσει μεχρει τις 8 για μένα και δεν θέλεις να το χάσεις και μπωρεις λόγο δουλειάς μεγαλοσετο στο χέρι ....δεν έχει κανείς γνωστός καμία παραμάνα ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα ηταν ωραιο να δω απο κοντα το μικρο ταισμενο στο χερι.αλλα μακαρι να μην χρειαστει να ταιστει στο χερι κ.Δημητρη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν τα καταφερε ... λιγο μετα τις 7 ανεβηκα να ξαναταισω και να μεινω καποιο διαστημα αρκετο να δω τι θα κανει η θηλυκια αλλα το βρηκα νεκρο .Η τροφη ειχε κανονικα κατεβει απο τον προλοβο και φαινεται ξεκαθαρα στην κοιλια , με προβληματιζει ομως οτι συσσωρευτηκε εκει και ισως δεν εβγαζε κουτσουλιες  . Νομιζω ειδα μια σχετικα φρεσκια σημερινη στη φωλια αλλα οχι περισσοτερες και δεν νομιζω οι γονεις να την καθαριζαν . Εψαξα την τσοχα και το νημα για ψειρες αλλα ειναι ολα πεντακαθαρα 

ευχομαι να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα στη συνεχεια αλλα κυριως ευχομαι ολοι εσεις να πατε πολυ καλυτερα .Δεν εχει νοημα ετσι κι αλλιως ακομα και αν σε μενα πανε καλυτερα 


βαζω το πουλακι διπλα σε βαση ποτιστρας  να δειτε και την αναπτυξη του συγκριτικα  , μην τυχον φαινεται ηδη μικρο για 5η μερα

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη είναι πολύ σκληρές εικόνες, σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη συνέχεια... Αν χρειαστείς κάποια βοήθεια από παραμάνα, επειδή μένουμε και κοντά, μην διστάσεις να με ενοχλήσεις

----------


## jk21

Ειναι σκληρη η αληθεια στην αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας και αυτη εχω επιλεξει να δειχνω ... οσο θα τη συνεχιζω βεβαια ακομα . Μονο με αληθειες υπαρχει ελπιδα ...

----------


## kostaskirki

Εσυ Δημήτρη που ρίχνεις το φταίξιμο? Τι νομίζεις ότι φταίει στο συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι μιας και το είδες από κοντά?

----------


## IscarioTis

τι να πω και εγω.......δεν εχω κατι να πω παρα μονο υπομονη και ολα θα φτιαξουν

----------


## Nenkeren

Μου φαινεται ειναι σαν 4 ημερων πουλακι.αρα ειχε λιγο κακη αναπτυξη,και δεν ξερω αν η καρινα που φαινεται στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι φυσιολογικη για νεκρο νεοσσο η ηταν οντως αδυνατο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η αληθεια ειναι πως αν προσεξεις κατω απο το κιτρινο στην κοιλια ψηλα , διακρινεται το συκωτι ...  δεν ξερω αν ηταν ετσι , αφου απο το αγχος μου οταν το ταιζα δεν ειχα προσεξει πριν πως ηταν . Αν δεν ειχαν χαθει ενα ενα τα αλλα πουλακια , θα ελεγα μηπως ταισα με λαθος τροπο , αν και η κρεμα εχει κατεβει ολη απο τον προλοβο .Οπως ηδη εγραψα , με προβληματιζει οτι το πουλακι δεν δειχνει να ειχε κουτσουλισει .Στην κοιλια βλεπω αρκετη ποσοτητα φαγητου ... Λιγο λιγο εδινα με καλαμακι κομμενο μπροστα σαν σεσουλα .Εκεινο την κατεβαζε , δεν το πιεζα .Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο σε αυτη την ηλικια οτι εμεινε αρκετες ωρες χωρις να ζεστενεται απ τη μανα , αν και δεν εκανε κρυο . Ειχα σκεφτει να το παω σε καναρα νωρις το μεσημερι αλλα φοβομουν μην η καρδερινα μπαινει και βγαινει οταν ειμαι κατω και δεν την βλεπω και ειναι λαθος κινηση .Στα καναρια βγαινει σχεδον την 8η μερα εντελως απ τη φωλια και ελεγα οτι σημερα ή αυριο ειναι και η αντιστοιχη μερα στις καρδερινες , αν και σε αυτες αν θυμαμαι καπου 7η με 8η ειναι .Αλλιως δεν θα υπηρχαν πολλα προβληματα στο δαχτυλιδωμα ... δεν θα το προσεχανε οι θηλυκιες αν δεν βρισκοτανε μονιμα στις φωλιες ...

Απο κει και περα μπορει κατι να υπαρχει στην εκτροφη ( ιος ή οτι αλλο ... ) αλλα ευτυχως σε ενηλικα δεν μου εχει δειξει κατι σε αυτα . Αλλοι χανουν και ενηλικα 


Δεν ξερω Κωστα ...

----------


## kostaskirki

Από κοντά εχεις σίγουρα καλύτερη εικόνα αλλά νομίζω πως το συκώτι είναι φυσιολογικα εμφανής για την ηλικία του μικρού! 
Ελπίζω όλο αυτο να είναι ένα τυχαίο γεγονός και να κυλήσουν από εδώ και πέρα όλα πιο ομαλά!

----------


## jk21

Το λιγο ορατο ναι ειναι φυσιολογικο .Το αρκετα οχι ..

----------


## adreas

Έτσι  λίγα  λόγια   για  να  πάμε  μπροστά  αλλά   και   για  να  έχουμε  γεννήτορες   του χρόνου. Πάρτε   αυγά βάλτε  τα  σε  παραμάνες  για  να βγάλουμε  άλλη μια  χρονιά.  Τη  χρονιά που μας πέρασε  πήρα  για χρόνια πολλά  τον κριτή  μας   μου  λέει  τι  κάνεις   του  λέω  σ…..ά      μια  καρδερίνα  μου  έφαγε  τα  αυγά  και  σήμερα  ακόμα ένα…………..  η  απάντηση  του  ήταν  ρε  Ανδρέα  είσαι  έμπειρος  εκτροφέας  όλα γίνονται  για κάποιο λόγο  τι  λείπει  από το  πουλί  πρωτεΐνη   ασβέστιο   μάθε  το.  Τα  έβαλα κάτω έδωσα  πρωτεΐνη  και  μάζεψα τσόφλια  από αυγά τα έπλυνα  τα  στέγνωσα   σε  φούρνο  τα πέρασα  από  φούρνο  μικροκυμάτων  και  της  έβαλα  3  μέρες   έτρωγε  τσόφλια  και  έκανε  γέννα  και μεγάλωσε μικρά.  Φέτος   9  στις  10  φωλιές  της  έφτιαξα  εγώ  και  αυτά  έβαλαν  την τελική  πινελιά έχουν θέμα με τις  φωλιές.

----------


## jk21

και πρωτεινη εχουν και ασβεστιο εχουν ( σουπιοκοκκαλο  αλλα και συμπληρωμα στην αυγοτροφη ) και στην παραμανα πεθανανε τα περισσοτερα ...  

με τα ιδια περυσι πηγαινανε μια χαρα 


Με παραμανα ή χωρις παραμανα , καλο ειναι να βλεπει ο κοσμος της αναπαραγωγες μας και στο fb αλλα και εδω . Βιντεο , εικονες , σχολια ολα βοηθουν ... κανενα απο μονο του

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη τι να πω τελικά νομίζω γενικά είναι σκληρή μερικές φορές η αναπαραγωγή όχι μόνο της καρδερίνας αλλά και των καναρινιών και όλων το πτηνών όταν υπάρχουν αυτές οι απώλειες στους νεοσσούς μας (ιός ή ότι άλλο όπως είπες )που τόσο υπομονετικά περιμένουμε να περάσει ο καιρός και να φτάσει η στιγμή να ζήσουμε το στάδιο που λέγετε αναπαραγωγή , σου εύχομαι μηδέν απώλειες από εδώ και πέρα να πάνε όλα άψογα !!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη ειναι η πραγματικότητα στην καρδερίνα... ειτε ειναι γεννες ειτε ειναι πτερορροια ειτε αναγνωριση φύλλου είτε υγεία στην συντήρηση! Το βραδυ ειναι αρσενικο το πρωι κανει αυγο... το πρωι ειναι θηλυκο το μεσημέρι κελαιδαει.... το πρωι ειναι μια χαρα το μεσημερι ψοφια, 2 μηνες δεν φτιαχνει φωλια σε ενα μεσημερι ειναι ετοιμη... εκει που ειναι ετοιμη γεννάει στον πατο.... κανει μικρα δεν τα ταιζει... τα ταιζει τα σκοτώνει ο αρσενικος.... δεν τα σκοτώνει ο αρσενικος δεν δεχονται τα δαχτυλιδια... δεχονται τα δαχτυλιδια ψοφαει ο γονιος... δεν ψοφαει ο γονιος ψοφανε τα μικρα χωρις λογο, δεν ψοφανε τα μικρα χωρις λογο δεν βγαζουν την πτερορροια , βγαζουν την πτερορροια με την πρώτη δυσκολια τουμπα κατσαρίδα!

Ειπαμε... για να ασχολείσαι με καρδερίνες πρέπει να έχεις ενα μικρό κάλο στον εγκέφαλο!
Το καλό της υπόθεσης ειναι οτι για όλα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις και απαντήσεις αρκεί να τις βρεις..... μέχρι να αποδειχτει βεβαια οτι κάτι αλλο ηταν! χααχχαχχχαχα
Καλημερα!!! Προχωράμε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχασα αρκετά επεισόδια και δεν ήταν και ευχάριστα... Δημήτρη εύχομαι στη συνέχεια να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και να πάνε όλα καλά. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βλέπεις μωράκια να γεννιούνται και μετά να τα χάνεις. Ελπίζω σε ευχάριστες εξελίξεις!

----------


## jk21

> Ειπαμε... για να ασχολείσαι με καρδερίνες πρέπει να έχεις ενα μικρό κάλο στον εγκέφαλο!
> Το καλό της υπόθεσης ειναι οτι για όλα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις και απαντήσεις αρκεί να τις βρεις..... μέχρι να αποδειχτει βεβαια οτι κάτι αλλο ηταν! χααχχαχχχαχα
> Καλημερα!!! Προχωράμε!


οτι ειμαι απο αυτους που εχω τον δικο μου κάλο στον εγκεφαλο , λιγο πολυ ολοι το εχετε καταλαβει ... απλα οταν θα αρχισει να πονα , θα τον βγαλω και θα ηρεμησω 

Ναι Δημητρη για ολα υπαρχουν ! Αρκει να τις βρεις .Οταν σε ενα πραγμα υπαρχουν στη φυση (εκτροφη ... ) 100 εμπειρικες απαντησεις και γινονται φανερες δινοντας την αληθεια  δυο τρεις , αλλες 5-6 γινονται φανερες αλλα ... ψευδεις , αλλες 10 φοβουνται το ματι και αλλες 80 προφασιζονται οτι φοβουνται το ματι (γιατι πως θα δικαιολογησουν την προμηθεια νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση στη θεση των παλιων εκτροφης που χασανε μεσα στη χρονια .... )  ε δεν ειναι δυνατον να δοθουν στατιστικα σωστες απαντησεις ... Πολυ περισσοτερο οριστικες ... γιατι οπως ειπες στο τελος παλι κατι αλλο θα βρεθει και θα μας μπερδεψει .Η μονη ελπιδα ομως υπαρχει μονο οταν η εκτροφη γινει λιγοτερο << κρυψινους >> 


Τα νεα μας ειναι οτι η κυρια Λαζαρινα αρχισε παλι να χτιζει φωλια ....

----------


## Nenkeren

Μπράβο κι ένα καλό νέο!Καλή αρχή και πάλι στο ζευγαράκι,δεν θέλω να πώ μεγάλες κουβέντες πάλι γιατι τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρο κλασσικα,αλλα εύχομαι να πάνε τα πράγματα καλύτερα για όλους με λιγότερες πίκρες!

----------


## jk21

Για μενα απο αυτη την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο , ακομα και κανενα πουλακι αν δεν βγαλω , πιστευω θα μεινει κατι θετικο σαν ιδεα , οπως βλεπω πια ολοενα και περισσοτερα ατομα να χρησιμοποιουν σαν καλυψη πλακακια πλαστικου γρασιδιου απο γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο  που ειχα καποια στιγμη προτεινει ως ιδεα (το εχω δει σε αρκετους στο fb ) , συντομα να βλεπω και το υλικο αυτο που χρησιμοποιω ως βαση (καθαρο μαλλι )  
Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά ποστ 19 και μετα 

να χρησιμοποιειται απο ολο και περισσοτερους . Ηδη εχω δει δυο καρδερινες (για τις καναρες ηταν αναμενομενο ) να το αποδεχονται πολυ ευκολα και οχι μονο αυτες αλλα και οι αρσενικοι

----------


## ninos

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ενοχλείς όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο τα πουλιά. Ειδικά στην Λαζαρινα, είναι χαρακτηριστικό που έγραψες ότι σου τσίμπησε το δάχτυλο.

Θα σου πω και ένα δικό μου συμβάν . Το ένα ζευγάρι μου έχει 2 αυγά. Μέχρι το πρωί όλα μια χαρά. Σήμερα το απόγευμα πήρα την φωλιά στα χέρια μου να δω τα αυγά και το αποτέλεσμα ? Η καρδερίνα κοιμάται έξω τώρα.

Ίσως, φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος, η παρέμβαση μου στο χώρο της, να την οδήγησε σε ανασφάλεια, άρα και εγκατάλειψη των αυγών
.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στελιο και στις δυο περιπτωσεις που τα αυγα πεταχθηκαν , την μια ημουν στη Ναξο και την αλλη στην Λακωνια , με τον ανθρωπο που τα φροντιζε απλα να αλλαζει το αυγο (και σε αυτη οχι , μονο σε οσα κλουβια ειχα μωρα ) , να μην ειναι ατομο που εχει μπει πρωτη φορα στο χωρο , ενω αρκετοι ξερουν οτι εχω συνηθισει τα πουλια μου σε επισκεψεις τους ... 

Μου ανεφερες τη δικη σου περιπτωση και ειναι μια μαρτυρια .Ξερεις τι διαδραματιζεται εκει εξω στους εκτροφεις αυτη τη στιγμη; Αν απο αυτους ειχαμε ενα μονο ποσοστο τους να περιγραφουν εδω τι συμβαινει (την αληθεια ) θα ειχαμε εστω καποια ανασφαλη , αλλα υπαρκτα συμπερασματα .Δεν εχουμε , δεν θα εχουμε , μια ζωη η εκτροφη ιθαγενων θα ειναι θεμα ενασχολησης μονο για τους εμπορους που θα βγαζουν πουλια με τους ασφαλεις σχετικα τροπους παραγωγης και οχι αναπαραγωγης και εκτροφης ιθαγενων και μια ζωη οι απο κατω θα αγοραζουν και θα τα χανουν αργα ή γρηγορα , εκτος αν δουλεψουν και κεινοι με τους << ασφαλεις >> τροπους που θα παρατεινουν την προσπαθεια τους μερικα χρονια  , μεχρι να απογοητευτουν βλεποντας οτι οταν αποφασισουν να δοκιμασουν επιτελους με ασφαλη αριθμο γεννητορων αναπαραγωγη , εκεινοι εμφανιζουν τα διαφορα προβληματα .. ή θα συνεχισουν και κεινοι την ασφαλεια της << παραγωγης >>  ...


Εκτροφη

 χωρις να δοκιμαζονται τα πουλια και ως γονεις εκτος απο εκκολαπτικες μηχανες (που και αυτο προσωρινα μονο μπορει να γινει για να δωσει ασφαλη αριθμο πουλιων .. αν δωσει ... )

με τον αριθμο πουλιων που βγαινουν απο << παραγωγη >> να μην  μειωνει τις τιμες των πουλιων αλλα να αυξανει τα κερδη 

με τους εκτροφεις να ζευγαρωνουν για την παρτη τους και την προσωπικη δοξα (οπως νομιζουν ) και οχι για την κοινοτητα και χωρις να θελουν να δειχνουν μυστικα (θετικα ) και ατυχιες τους (απο λαθη ή και χωρις να φταινε )

με την απολυτη πλειψηφια να αλληθωριζει στην εισαγωγη πουλιων απο τη φυση και συχνα κλεμμενων απο φωλιες 

με τους εκτροφεις να εμπιστευονται οτι τους πλασσαρουν οι εταιριες ως διατροφη και να απορριπτουν εξ ολοκληρου τη φυση , θελοντας να κανουν μια ειδικου τυπου εκτροφη (ιθαγενων ) αλλα χωρις να ειναι διαθετιμενοι να κανουν κατι << ειδικο >> για αυτη , παρα μονο τα τετριμενα    


δεν βλεπω να προχωρα . Μπορει να μην βλεπω καλα απλως ... το μελλον θα δειξει

----------


## jk21

Η Λαζαρινα σε αφηρημενη τεχνη 



Στον κατω οροφο ριξανε τα πρωτα νηματα 




Στο τριτο ζευγαρι στην κλουβα αριστερα στη μια φωλια πλησιαζουμε μπαινουμε , δοκιμαζουμε ,  βγαινουμε 



στην αλλη που εβαλα να τους κανω το χατηρι (κουρνιαζανε συχνα εκει απο τη μεσα μερια ) ριξανε κατι νηματα και ενα κλωναρι ανηθο (τους δινω ποτε ποτε ) 







> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *mitsman*_
> Το καλό της υπόθεσης ειναι οτι για όλα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις και απαντήσεις αρκεί να τις βρεις..... μέχρι να αποδειχτει βεβαια οτι κάτι αλλο ηταν! χααχχαχχχαχα
> _
> _Καλημερα!!! Προχωράμε!_



δεν ξερω αν δινει απαντηση σε αυτο που δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να δεχτω (την Λαζαρινα να πετα αυγα γονιμα και οχι απλα να τα εγκαταλειπει ) αλλα σημερα το μεσημερι προσεξα κατι που εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα .Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εγινε σημερα ή πριν ενα μηνα .Συνηθως δεν προσεχω πισω απο το χωρο και το χρωμα της σιτας δεν βοηθουσε .. Ειδα λοιπον οτι η σιτα που εχω απο πισω για να κλεινει το χωρο στα κουνουπια αλλα να αφηνει το φως να μπαινει ψηλα σε ενα μικρο κομματι της πισω πλευρας του χωρου μου , ειχε γινει λιγο .... διαφανη .. απλα δεν υπηρχε δηλαδη ... ειχε πεσει και ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν επεσε σιγα σιγα γιατι αυτο θα το παρατηρουσα .Ειχε πεσει εντελως και κρεμοταν πισω απ το χωρο . Για μενα κατι μπηκε (μαλλον απο ανοιχτη πορτα μπροστα πχ δεκαοχτουρα ) χωρις να το προσεξω (συχνα αφηνω ανοιχτα και παω διπλα σε αποθηκουλα που εχω ψυγειο να παρω τις τροφες ) και εγκλωβιστηκε και την εριξε προσπαθωντας να φυγει .Δεν νομιζω να εγινε απο εξω προς τα μεσα απο καποιο θηρευτη γιατι δεν βοηθα η ορατοτητα απ εξω στο τι υπαρχει μεσα .Εκτος αυτου δεν υπηρξε κανενα πουλι εστω τραυματισμενο .Ισως αυτο να εξηγει και την πτωση απο τη φωλια ενος προχωρημενης ηλικιας νεοσσου καναρινιου αν θυμασται αν η μανα τρομαξε και το παρεσυρε μαζι ... Με τον ιδιο τροπο ισως τρομαξε και η Λαζαρινα και ισως οχι μονο αυτη τη φορα ... Συντομα θα μπει και σιτα μεταλλικη επιπλεον για καθε νεο παρομοιο ενδεχομενο 


δειτε ψηλα πανω απ τον πρασινο σκιαστρο πως φαινονται μεσα τα σπιτια (αφου λειπει η σιτα ) 





και πως φαινεται απο πισω

----------


## jk21

ετοιμο οσο μπορουσα συντομοτερα

----------


## cockas

Αν γυρνούσε για ώρα σίγουρα θα βρεις κάποια κουτσουλιά δες μήπως βρεις κάτι ασυνήθιστο σε κουτσουλιά για να το σιγουρέψεις. Σε μένα έχει μπει δεκαοχτούρα που είμαι εξωτερικός και είχε κάνει τον χαμό από κουτσουλιές που δεν μπορούσε να βγει

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω δει κατι , γιατι καθαριζω καθε μερα κατω με σκουπα .... βεβαια οταν γυρισα μετα απο τις μερες που ελλειψα , ειχε μπολικο πραγμα απο φλουδια και δεν αποκλειω να υπηρχαν καλλυμενες καποιες

----------


## romel

Υπομονή κ δοκιμές Δημήτρη μέχρι να καταλάβουμε, αν καταλάβουμε τι ενοχλεί τα πουλιά μας. Εγω θεωρώ ότι αυτές οι παράξενες συμπεριφορές κατά ένα ποσοστό τα (οχι κατ΄ απολυτότητα) μεταφέρονται γονιδιακά στα πουλιά επειδή συνδέονται με το χαρακτήρα τους. Φυσικά ενα νέο πουλί είναι κόμματι από τον πατερά του κα τι μανα του κ οι συμπεριφορες του επηρεάζονται κ από τους δύο. Μια θυλάκια "καλή" μανα μπορεί να μη δημιουργήσει καλές μανες θυληκα παιδιά λογω του πατερα (μπορει αυτός να προέρχεται από όχι καλη μανα). Φυσικά μηλαμε για κακές μανες στο κλουβί, πουλιά δλδ που λόγω καποιων πτυχών του χαρακτήρα τους οδηγούνται σε αυτές τις συμπεριφορες σε αιχμαλωσία. Τα ιδια πουλιά στη φύση μια χαρα γονείς θα ηταν. Τεσπα καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοω κ κατ επεκταση θελω να πώ ότι καλό είναι να βαζουμε για αναπαραγωγή πουλιά (αρσενικα κ θυληκα) που οι γονείς τους ηταν καλοι γονείς, πουλιά δλδ που λόγω του χαρακτηρα τους παρατηρήσαμε σε βαθος χρόνου ότι διαχειρίζνται καλύτερα τη διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής στο κλουβι. Αυτό σαν μια γενική παρατήρηση.

----------


## jk21

Πριν καμμια ωριτσα που ειχα ανεβει πανω , ειχαμε στην γκρι καναρα του πανω οροφου της 90αρας , την πρωτη αφιξη απο τα δυο αυγουλακια του Φιλιππου ! ηρθε το πρωτο καρδερινακι και ευχομαι να βγει και το δευτερο , αφου και κεινο ειναι γεματο .Μπηκε φρεσκια αυγοτροφουλα , και δευτερη ταιστρα με μιγμα καρδερινισιο εκτος του καναρινισιου .Τοσο το ενα οσο και το δευτερο σε πληρη επαρκεια να διαλεγουν οτι θελουν οι γονεις για ταισμα

----------


## IscarioTis

Καρδερινισιο και καναρινισιου χααχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχχχαχαχαχαχ
Με το καλο Κ.Δημητρη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Υπεροχα νεα!!!με το καλο και το επομενο!

----------


## jk21

χαχαχα ο δαιμων του πληκτρολογιου εβγαλε στη φορα την πατρια διαλεκτο  ::

----------


## peris

Αυτά είναι μέρη κοίτα τι έχεις αφήσει πίσω σου Δημήτρη , να το χαίρεσαι και το καρδερινάκι σου με το καλό το αδελφάκι του να τα δούμε να μεγαλώνουν και να κλαρώνουν !!!!

----------


## jk21

Ποτε δεν ξεχνω την πατριδα ... σπανια θα περασει διμηνο που να μην ερθω !


Λοιπον τα νεα μας εχουν ως εξης 

Προς το παρον δεν ανοιξε το δευτερο αυγουλακι 

Στα ζευγαρια καρδερινων τωρα ...

η Λαζαρινα με τον δικο της βαζουν και βγαζουν νημα στη φωλια




το ζευγαρι που δεν εχει κανει γεννα ακομα , προχωρα αργα την φωλια στον εσωτερικο χωρο  , αν και η εικονα της μου λεει οτι δεν εχουν αποφασισει οριστικα αν θα την κανουν εκει 



η εκπληξη ηρθε απο το κατω ζευγαρι που προχωρα απο νωρις το μεσημερι τη φωλια με γοργα βηματα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα δεν ειδα σοβαρη προοδο σε καμμια φωλια .Κατι ψηλα ...


Το μικρουλι στη θετη μανουλα του ,  αν και με ανησυχησε νωριτερα γιατι το βλεπα αρκετα νωχελικο , τωρα πριν λιγο ηταν κινητικοτερο








το αλλο αυγο το βρηκα ανοιγμενο σε καποιο σημειο της κλουβας , με νεοσσο σταματημενο σε αρχικο σταδιο

----------


## IscarioTis

Ω ωωωωωωω με το καλο!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά Δημήτρη και να το δεις στο κλαρί ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λιγο πριν σουρουπωσει για τα καλα , το μικρο εδειχνε μια χαρα με δυναμη .Σηκωνε κεφαλι με δυναμη τοση που να με κανει πια αισιοδοξο !

η κατω θηλυκια ειχε προχωρησει αρκετα τη φωλια 

αλλα παρολα αυτα η Λαζαρινα ετρωγε φουλ σουπιοκοκκαλο . Η φωλια της με προσθετο υλικο περαν της μαλλινης βασης αλλα οχι ακομα με τη γνωστη καρδερινισια οψη 

Σιγα σιγα αλλα οχι σημαντικα , προχωρα και η φωλια στο ζευγαρι στην κλουβα αριστερα

----------


## jk21

το μικρουλι ξεκαθαρα εχει αρχισει να αναπτυσεται πια 



η Λαζαρινα κανει αφηρημενη τεχνη , χτιζοντας πανω στην μαλλινη βαση που κυριολεκτικα μαδα οπως θελει εκεινη 




το κατω ζευγαρι σχεδον εχει τελειωσει τη φωλια



και στη διχωρη κλουβα η παλιοτερη θηλυκια μου σιγα σιγα προχωρει τη δικια της

----------


## jk21

χτες το απογευμα αναγνωρισα στη Λαζαρινα την συμπεριφορα λιγο πριν γεννησει αυγο . Ελαφρυ φουσκωμα , γρηγορες κινησεις μια προς την τροφη και ληψη με ταχυτητα λες και εχει κοκκιδια και αμεσως μετα σουπιοκοκκαλο σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα και απο εκει στο νερο , το οποιο επισης επινε αρκετες γουλιες .Συμβαινει σε ολα ,καποια το δειχνουν  περισσοτερο . Περιμενα λοιπον αυγο και ανεβηκα πρωι πρωι να το αλλαξω με πλαστικο  για καλο και κακο αλλα χρειαστηκα τελικα δυο αυγα , αφου και η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου ειχε κανει και κεινη αυγουλακι  !!! Βασικα δυο χρειαστηκα για τις καρδερινες ... χρειαστηκε και ακομα ενα αλλα για τα καναρινια  .Για αυτο θα τα πουμε στο αντιστοιχο θεμα που εχω για την αναπαραγωγη σε αυτα

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλη επανεκιννηση!με το καλο ολα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Εύχομαι αυτή τη φορά να πάνε καλύτερα από την πρώτη.  :Big Grin:  Για το μικρό που απέμεινε εύχομαι να ξεπεταχτεί γρήγορα στο κλαρί!

----------


## jk21

To μικρο καρδερινακι μπουκωνεται με τροφη , στην κυριολεξια τωρα πια απο τη θετη μαμα του  ! ετσι το βρηκα τουλαχιστον πριν κανα 2ωρο

----------


## jk21

τα κοριτσια μου σημερα κανανε απο ενα αυγουλακι ακομα

εδω τα δυο ψευτικα (αλλαζω τα κανονικα ) στη Λαζαρινα , σε μια φωλια που με προβληματιζει για την λιτη εμφανιση της , γιατι συνηθως κανει καλη φωλια 


Εκεινη κοβει βολτες αρκετες ολη μερα και εδω την βλεπετε πριν λιγο να παιζει με λιγο μαλλι που εχει ξυσει απ την βαση που εχω βαλει , ενω αλλες στιγμες βγαζει λιγο νημα και περιφερεται και το ξαναβαζει  (εχει παντα και αλλο υλικο αν χρειαζεται )






στα ενδιαφεροντα σημεια της φωτο , ειναι η μασκα της που ειχαμε να δουμε ετσι απο τον πρωτο χρονο της ζωης της 

εδω η αλλη που βρισκεται σαφως περισσοτερη ωρα ηδη στη φωλια .Και εκεινη εχει αρκετα κοκκινη μασκα για θηλυκο και σε περιοδο με γεννες ! Μυστικα δεν υπαρχουν ... τα ξερετε ολα τι κανω και τι δινω στα πουλια 





το τριτο ζευγαρι ειχε εκτος φωλιας το λιγο υλικο που ειχε βαλει στην μεσα φωλια και λιγο υλικο σε αυτη που θελω τελικα να φτιαξουν και βρηκα την ευκαιρια και εξαφανισα τη μια , αφου επιτελους δειξανε ενδιαφερον για την αλλη

----------


## jk21

Σήμερα είχε αρκετά νωρίς εγερτηριο γιατί ήδη έχω ξεκινήσει για μονοήμερη εκδρομή με το σχολείο. Ανέβηκα λοιπόν πριν τις 7 στα πουλιά....  η Λαζαρινα είχε κάνει το αυγό εκτός πεσμένο στην πατηθρα του κάτω ορόφου. Θα δούμε αύριο. Υποψιάζομαι ασπορη γέννα και από το σχήμα της φωλιάς. Η άλλη θηλυκιά όλα καλά και της το αντικατεστησα με πλαστικό

----------


## johnrider

Ισως δεν δέχεται τα πλαστικά

----------


## jk21

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια πιθανοτητα Γιαννη αλλα το δευτερο αυγο το εκανε με το πρωτο πλαστικο να ειναι ηδη μεσα .Επισης εμπαινε κανονικα μεσα στην ημερα εντος φωλιας ασχετα αν δεν καθησε να κλωσσησει και δεν ειχα δει να προσπαθει να τα πειραξει .Σημερα προλαβα πολυ αργα το σουρουπο να δω οτι κοιμοτανε πανω και οχι μεσα στη φωλια .Μπηκε καταλληλο υλικο απο κατω να αποτρεψει το σπασιμο του αυγου

----------


## jk21

Σημερα η θηλυκια του κατω οροφου εκανε το 4ο αυγο , το οποιο πηρα και στη θεση των κανονικων εχει 2 πλαστικα και τα 2 αυγα που ειχε κανει η Λαζαρινα και ειχα κρατησει , τα οποια μπηκανε σημερα σε αυτη . Η Λαζαρινα δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο κατα 99 % εκτος αν το εφαγε και δεν εμεινε ιχνος κροκου εντος και εκτος φωλιας , αφου κατω ειχαν παντου ναυλον με φουσκαλες και δεν υπηρξε ιχνος λερωματος . Την βρηκα να περιφερετε περιξ της φωλιας να την περιεργαζεται ( τσουρομαδα τη βαση και λιγο απο το τριγυρω νημα και κανει βολτες ) με τα αυγα τα ψευτικα σχεδον να αγγιζουν τον πατο της φωλιας ... δεν ειχε εικονα πουλιου που ειχε γεννησει προσφατα (ελαφρως νωχελικο ) οπως τις αλλες μερες , παροτι ανεβηκα νωρις .Της εβαλα νεα βαση μαλλινη και πηγε αμεσως και στρογγυλοκαθησε .... τωρα δεν ξερω γιατι λειπω ξανα .Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι συνηθως κυνηγα εκεινη τον αρσενικο .... κατι σαν αλλαγη ρολων . Αν δεν ειχε δυο γεννες βατεμενες , ειλικρινα θα αμφεβαλλα αν πραγματι την βατευει ... Αν και πιστευω οτι αυτη η γεννα (ειδικα επειδη δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο ) μαλλον ηταν ασπορη , εβαλα τα αυγα στην κατω θηλυκια να δουμε πως θα βγουνε ... αυριο θα της επιστρεψω και κεινης τα 4 κρατημενα δικα της και ισως εχει κανει και αλλο .Αν γινουν συνολο 7 , ισως πανε καποια και στη θηλυκια razza που εχει ηδη 4 δικα της αν θυμαμαι καλα (αν δεν κανει αλλο )

----------


## jk21

Τελικα γυρνωντας σημερα Αθηνα , βρηκα τη Λαζαρινα να εχει φτιαξει μια περιτεχνη φωλια



και την θηλυκια του κατω οροφου , εκτος των δυο αυγων της Λαζαρινας , να εχει κανει και ενα επιπλεον δικο της .Τα βλεπουμε εδω μαζι με ενα πλαστικο που ειχα επισης αφησει



Ετσι επεστρεψα και τα 4 δικα της που ειχα κρατησει πριν φυγω και τωρα εχει 7 στη φωλια .


Το αλλο θηλυκο δεν προχωρησε τη φωλια και ισως επιστρεψω και την αλλη στον μεσα χωρο ... δεν το θελω ... δεν εχω αποφασισει αλλα ισως το κανω

----------


## Nenkeren

Ε,αυτή είναι η φωλιά που αρμόζει στην λαζαρινα,όλα φαίνονται ευοίωνα καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο κ.Δημητρη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό Δημήτρη ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ξυπναω το πρωι και παω απανω να βαλω σπορους και αυγοτροφη σε επαρκεια . Η Λαζαρινα βγαινει απο τη φωλια και παει κατευθειαν στην τροφη και προλαβαινω με την καμερα του κινητου να δω οτι υπαρχει αυγο και εκεινη επιστρεφει αμεσα και στρογγυλοκαθεται .Κατεβαινω κατω για καφε και παραλληλα σκεφτομαι αν τελικα αλλαξω και παλι με πλαστικα ή αφησω να κανει τα αυγα και να μην πειραξω κατι ... Καταληγω στο πρωτο αλλα ανεβαινοντας πριν φυγω για δουλεια , βρισκω τη φωλια αδεια και το αυγο στην αλλη ακρη της κλουβας , κατω στο πατωμα (δεν εχω πατο παρα μονο πλεγμα ) αφου καποιο πουλι το εκανε βολτα και το πεταξε ...  δεν ξερω ποιος φταιει αλλα ελπιζω ο αρσενικος .Θα τον βγαλω τωρα πριν νυχτωσει και θα μπαινει καθε πρωι ή μεσημερι οταν αλλαζω το αυγο με πλαστικα και οταν θα μπουνε τα κανονικα (θα βαλω και ασπορο καναρινισιο για να μην επηρεασουν μονο πλαστικα τη Λαζαρινα που δεν νομιζω ) θα τον βγαλω εντελως με προοπτικη να ξαναμπει οταν μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα μικρα (αν βγουνε ) αν δεν εχει παει κατι στραβα νωριτερα πχ τον ζητα η Λαζαρινα και τον βαλω πιο νωρις ρισκαροντας ... 

για αλλη μια φορα ... welcome to the twilight zone of carduelis carduelis reproduction

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Δημητρη οταν ειναι και φωναζει τον αρσενικο ή τον θηλυκο κανει καποιο συγκεκριμενο ηχο ή κατι το οποιο προσεχουμε?ειναι ανησυχη ας πουμε?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις φωναζει; μαλωνει;

----------


## IscarioTis

εκει που ειπατε οτι αμα τον ζητα η λαζαρινα θα τον βαλετε μεσα και οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει,πως θα το καταλαβετε οτι θα τον ζηταει?θα φωναζει?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εγκαταλειψη ξαφνικη τον αυγων και  ( ή ) κολλημα της στα καγκελα που εχω εφαπτομενο το κλουβακι του . Θα ειναι διακριτες οι νευρικες κινησεις της .Σε αυτο το πουλακι ειναι εμφανης η αλλαγη της συμπεριφορας του αλλα εχω δει δυο φορες το ιδιο πραγμα να συμβαινει την 6η σχεδον μερα αναπτυξης των νεοσσων και σε αλλο θηλυκο μου , που μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν υποδειγμα μανας και συνεχισε να ειναι μονο οταν μπηκε ο αρσενικος , ταισε 1 μονο φορα τα μικρα του και μετα συνεχισε εκεινη αποκλειστικα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα η Λαζαρινα εκανε αυγουλακι , το αντικατεστησα με πλαστικο και εβαλα μεσα τον αρσενικο



η αλλη στον κατω οροφο κλωσσα σταθερα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Τη Λαζαρίνα βρε τη δώσατε σε ακαμάτη; Τη Λαζαρίνα; 

Κρίμα για το πρώτο αυγουλάκι. Αλλά η γέννα συνεχίζεται. Δημήτρη, σε περίπτωση που όντως ο αρσενικός είναι προβληματικός, το πλαστικό αυγό μπορεί να το αφαιρέσει από τη φωλιά ώστε να δεις τη συμπεριφορά του ή επειδή είναι πλαστικό μήπως δε μπορεί να το πετάξει ή να το τρυπήσει και κουβαλήσει εκτός φωλιάς;

----------


## jk21

Γιατι ακαματη βρε; το πουλακι σε καθεστως αιχμαλωσιας ειναι ... ο νομος ειναι να θελει να βατευει οχι να γινει μπαμπας ... οτι προσπαθουμε ειναι κοντρα στους κανονες , να φτιαξουμε χαρακτηρες που θα ανατρεψουν την παλια στατιστικη . Οταν ειμαστε στο << εγω >> και οχι στο << εμεις >> δεν το βλεπω , αλλα παντα ελπιζω 


να και ο αλλος που δεν πειραζει τα αυγα , ολο να ξενοκοιταει ξερει ...




ο << ακαματης >>



και ο εταιρος στην κλουβα δεξια

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγο ο παραβατης μπηκε την βραδυνη του τιμωρια 




αλλη η κοπελια σταθερη στο σκοπο της ταραζει το σουπιοκοκκαλο εντελως διπλα

----------


## jk21

Καλημερα και ευχομαι συντομα να  μπορουμε να πουμε << καλο καλοκαιρι >> και να δουμε καλοκαιρι και οχι επιμονες βροχοπτωσεις ....

Ηρθε η ωρα να ποσταρω στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης μου . Οχι με τον συνηθισμενο συνεχη και αναλυτικο τροπο , που ξεκαθαρα πιστευω οτι μπορει να φερει ενα καλυτερο αυριο στην εκτροφη , αν ο καθενας μας το εκανε , ωστε να μαθαινουμε απο την καθημερινοτητα των πουλιων μας  , αλλα απλα να εισπρατουμε like , απο μια εικονα που ισως ουτε καν δεν δειχνει τη συνολικη πραγματικοτητα .Πιστευα οτι μπορει να γινει αυτο στη δικια μας παρεα και να αποτελεσει το σχολειο , ωστε πολλα σιγα σιγα να αλλαξουν . Διαπιστωσα οτι αυτα ειναι μονο προσωπικες πεποιθησεις και στοχοι και ελαχιστων ισως αλλων μελων . Ισως και σε λαθος κατευθυνση . Ειλικρινα ευχομαι να ειμαι λαθος και να δουμε την πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων να γιγαντωνεται και με διαφορετικους τροπους απο αυτον που ειχα στο μυαλο μου . Ειχα αναφερει εξ αρχης στο θεμα των εκτροφικων μας στοχων , οτι η συνεχιση της προσπαθειας μου το χρονο , θα εξαρτηθει και απο διαφορους παραγοντες που θα μετρησω στην φετεινη πορεια . Ειναι λοιπον η τελευταια χρονια στην οποια η εκτροφη μου θα εχει δημοσιο χαρακτηρα (δεν λεω οτι θα σταματησω γιατι οποιος λεει οτι σταματα με τα ιθαγενη δεν ξερω αν ειναι ειλικρινης ) γιατι απλα πιστευω οτι οσο δεν υπαρχει μια συνολικη παρουσιαση της προσπαθειας του καθενος με τον τροπο που το σκεφτομαι εγω , δεν εχει και νοημα ... Σεβομαι ομως τις επιλογες των αλλων και ευχομαι να αποδειχθουν οι σωστες 


Ας δουμε λοιπον μερικες στιγμες , κρυβοντας ισως αλλες που περασανε με λαθη και χωρις λαθη  , μην ενημερωνοντας επισης για καποιες που ισως << τρεχουν >> αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα τουλαχιστον οι παρουσες ειναι μια χαρα για να δω τα like σας εδω και στο αγαπημενο fb αρκετων

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ θα κάνω like, αν και προτιμώ την αναλυτική παρουσίαση, γιατί, πέρα από τη γνώση που μπορεί να φέρει, έχει και την προσμονή για την επόμενη μέρα... Άλλωστε, παρακολουθούσα συνεχώς το νήμα και είχα απορήσει για την τόση καθυστέρηση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21



----------


## Αριστειδης

Να τα χαίρεστε κυριε Δημητρη. Πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τα χαιρεστε κ.Δημητρη.ολα καλοκλαρωτα ευχομαι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα Δημήτρη πανέμορφα! !!!

----------


## peris

Πανέμορφα είναι Δημήτρη  ευχή για ότι καλύτερο στα μικρά και στους γονείς να τα χαίρεσαι !!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη :-)

ΥΣ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την συσχέτιση του facebook με το φόρουμ και για ποίο λόγο τα συνδέεις. Διαφορετικοί χώροι, αλλά ενδιαφέροντα, κτλ κτλ. 

Συνεχίζουμε... μην χαλάμε το θέμα..

----------


## jk21

οταν τα μελη του gbc επιλεγουν τον τροπο παρουσιασης της εκτροφης τους που συνηθιζεται εκει ή επιλεγουν να μην την παρουσιαζουν καθολου ( οπως επισης συνηθιζεται εκει )  , ισως να μπορω να τα συσχετισω 

Εισαι απ τα ατομα που καποτε αποφασισαμε τη δημιουργια της ενοτητας της αναπαραγωγης ... Θυμασαι τις συζητησεις που ειχαμε και τις ζυμωσεις ωστε η ενοτητα αυτη να δημιουργηθει κατω απο κανονες που να κανουν ουσιαστικη την υπαρξη της και τη βοηθεια της στις αναγκες των καιρων .Αναπαραγωγη δεν ειναι μονο αυγα που εκκολαφθηκανε επιτυχως , δεν ειναι μονο κλαρωμενα πουλια , δεν ειναι καν μονο περιοδος αναπαραγωγης αλλα ειναι μια συνολικη ετησια προσπαθεια . Ειδες αυτη τη συνολικη προσπαθεια σε επαρκες εστω  αριθμο μελων μας ; Ειτε λοιπον η κοινοτητα εχει διαφορετικη αποψη των πραγματων απ μενα , ειτε φταιει ο ΟΤΕ οπως παντα  , οποτε ας αφησει και ο ΟΤΕ καμια αλλη εταιρια εστω και αν ειναι δυο τριων νεων παιδιων , να φερει ενα καινουργιο τοπιο .

----------


## kostas salonika

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Αρχικά να σας ζήσουν!!!
Και μετά εύχομαι να εμπνεύσουν!!
Κολοκυθανθός εντάξει...
Το άλλο είναι ιβίσκος;;;
Και να σταματήσετε, να ξέρετε ότι έχετε κάνει ανεκτίμητο έργο...
Πολλές φορές μπορεί να μη φαίνεται, αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που δυσανασχετείτε αλλά η αμφιβολία αν αυτό θα συνεχιστει...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

δεν βλεπω να εβαλες ζωχο να ταισουν τα μικρα... για το σπανακι εχω τις επιφυλαξεις μου σε αυτη την φαση που ειναι το ζευγαρακι

----------


## jk21

Ιβισκος ... ζωχος ...  παρατηρησεις που αποδεικνυουν το ελλειπες μιας τετοιας παρουσιασης εως το πιθανο παραπλανητικο συνειδητα ή ασυνειδητα οποιουδηποτε την κανει 

Αν και δεν ειχα σκοπο να μπω σε λεπτομερειες στην τελευταια ενημερωση μου , θα το κανω για να δειτε τους λογους που θεωρω ανουσια μια προσπαθεια αν δεν ειναι συλλογικη (αυτο σιγουρο και αδιαπραγματευτο ) και στο μετρο του δυνατου για τον καθενα << αναλυτικη >> .Με μετρο σε αλλους πολυ σε αλλους λιγο , σε ολους μπορει να ειναι ακομα και να γυρνα νυχτα απ το σπιτι του , γιατι αν δεν μπορει να συνεισφερει σε μια εκτροφη η οποια δεν μπορει να προχωρησει ατομικα αλλα μονο συλλογικα , καλυτερα να μην την εχει .Υποκειμενη αποψη , με σεβαστη καθε αντιθετη 

Ο ιβισκος .... ενδιαφερον φυτο , μη τοξικο , πανακριβο σαν σκονη σε καταστηματα με βοτανα . Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ισως και πανω απο 300 ευρω το κιλο .Οι χρωστικες του μελετουνται απο μενα (θεωρητικα ) ακομα ως προς την απορροφητικοτητα τους .Δεν ειναι αποδεκτος (δεν δοκιμαζουν ) μαλλον λογω του χρωματος .Σιγουρα μπορει να γινει αποξηραμενος και τριμμενος ή σαν εκχυλισμα μεσα σε αυγοτροφη .Δεν το εχω προσπαθησει .Μπορει να το κανω αλλα δεν θα το μαθετε πια παρα μονο αν το κανετε και σεις .Στο βιντεο τον εβαλα επιτηδες για να δω ποιος θα το προσεξει και κυριως για να δειξω οτι ενα βιντεο μπορει να παρερμηνευτει αν δεν συνοδευεται με σχολιασμο και αν δεν υπαρχει διαθεση ειλικρινιας 

Ο ζωχος .... Μπορει να εδινα και καθε μερα Αντωνη αλλα ποιος θα το ξερε; δεν εδωσα γιατι δεν εχει πολυ φετος αυτη την εποχη .Οπως και ταραξακο αν και εμφανιστηκε ξανα αυτη την εβδομαδα μετα τις βροχες που εχουμε τελευταια στην Ελλαδα . Εδωσα ομως αγριομαρουλο , scabiosa , γλυστριδα και στο συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι καθε μερα κολοκυθοανθο , γιατι το δειχνει ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση .Γιατι κολοκυθοανθο;  γιατι τους αρεσει και γιατι εχω και αλλους λογους που σε οσους δεν πηγαν χαμενα οσα εψαχνα τοσα χρονια , μπορουν να το βρουνε ...  Αρκει να μην τους μεταδοθει ημιμαθως σαν καποιους τρανους και δινουν << κολοκυθια με ριγανη >>  .... 


Τελειωνοντας να φερω ενα υπαρκτο παραδειγμα του τι σημαινει διατηρηση και διαθεση μυθων ή και αληθειων (στις καρδερινες ολα ειναι σχετικα )  οταν δεν μπορει να βγει ενα στατιστικο συμπερασμα απο ειλικρινη παραθεση στοιχειων απο πολλους εκτροφεις αλλα επικρατει το κρυφοκουσκους ή η ατακα καποιου << εγκυρου >> που βγαζει μια ντιρεκτιβα γιατι καποτε του ετυχε κατι και νομιζει οτι παντα συμβαινει οτι του ετυχε εκεινο , μη δοκιμαζοντας καν το αντιθετο σε επαρκη αριθμο πουλιων και δοκιμων 


παραθετω ερωτηση μελους μας (σπανια ενεργου ) που εκανε σε κλειστη ομαδα για ιθαγενη στο fb 




οπως ειδατε το πρωτο που του απαντηθηκε , ειναι ο << νομος >> που υπαρχει για χρονια στο χωρο οτι για ολα φταινε οι αρσενικοι και θελουν χωρισμα . Νομος που δημιουργηθηκε καποτε οταν φυλακισμενα αγρια αρσενικα , θελανε μονο να βατεψουν και οχι να γινουν μπαμπαδες στη φυλακη ... απλα πραγματα ...  Ισχυει και τωρα;  για τα πιασμενα συνηθως ναι ειναι νομος αλλα αν μιλαμε για εκτροφη ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα και τις περισσοτερες (απο οτι πιστευω και απο οτι παρατηρω σε προσωπικες και δημοσιες συνομιλιες μου πανω σε αυτο το θεμα )  φορες δεν ισχυει  .Ομως και παλι αυτο που λεω ειναι αυθαιρεσια .Στατιστικο αποτελεσμα μπορει να βγει μονο με μαζικη καταθεση εμπειριων και μονο αν ο κοσμος δοκιμαζει να κρατησει τον αρσενικο και ελεγχει οτι πραγματι φταιει αυτος και οχι απλα υποθετει .Στο παραδειγμα μας ο οχι παλιος εκτροφεας που ζητα τη βοηθεια πιο εμπειρων , εχει ηδη εφαρμοσει την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου πριν δημιουργησει προβλημα και αναρωτιεται μετα γιατι το θηλυκο δεν καθεται να γεννησει κανονικα .... Οχι οτι αν ηταν μεσα θα γεννουσε σιγουρα μεσα στη φωλια και φταιει αυτο , αλλα πρωτα δοκιμαζουμε , εχουμε παραλληλα και τις εμπειριες των φιλων μας στις διαδικτυακες κοινοτητες αναλυτικες και στατιστικα αποδεκτες σαν δειγμα και μετα παιρνουμε αποφασεις , ειτε επιτυχεις ειτε και αποτυχημενες .... 


Αυτη ειναι η δικια μου λογικη και καποτε την ειδα εδω να αναπτυσσεται , ομως φαινεται κουραστηκαμε νωρις ...  Μακαρι να μου δειξετε οτι δεν κουραστηκατε ... ισως η αποψη του καθε μελους να ειναι πιο ευκολα εκφραζομενη οταν ο διαχειριστης δεν ειναι ενας απο αυτους που εχουν θεση , γιατι το δικαιωμα γνωμης του συχνα παρεξηγειται ως απολυτοτητα  ... Αν πραγματι βλεπετε την εκτροφη καρδερινας ως προκληση για ενα καλυτερο μελλον αυτου του πουλιου στην εκτροφη και ενα ακομα καλυτερο αυτων που δεν θα αιχμαλωτιστουν απ τη φυση , γεμιστε της σελιδες της ενοτητας της αναπαραγωγης ιθαγενων που καναμε για εσας καποτε ! Στηριξτε αυτον και οποιο αλλο χωρο δεν εξαργυρωνει τις ιδεες του για την υπαρξη << σωστης , πραγματικης και μονο εκτροφης >> για χαρη της δημοτικοτητας ...  για να συνεχισει να υπαρχει και μαζι με αυτον η ελπιδα !!!

----------


## jk21

καποτε ελεγα εστω και εναν να πεισω εχει αξια .... δεν ξερω αν ειχα δικιο ..... πολλα ειναι ανακατεμενα μεσα μου εδω και καιρο ... ποτε γελαω ..... ποτε στενοχωριεμαι και απογοητευομαι ....

παντως σημερα εμαθα οτι επεισα ακομα εναν 




> Καλησπέρα...Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για όσα μας έχετε μάθει από τα σεμινάρια που έχετε κανει...εχω βελτιώσει πολύ τα πουλιά μου με της συμβουλές σας...είχα άγρια πιασμένα Αλλά φέτος θα τα αντικαταστήσω με αυτά που έβγαλα!δαχτυλιδομενα πλέον δικά μου

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ο νομος ειναι αυτος που η φυση καθοριζει και για τα ζευγαρια,και αν καποιος πιστευει οτι με αρσενικο μπαλαντερ θα κανει προκοπη ειναι σε πλανη.
Εστω και μια φορα να βγουν πουλια και να φτασουν στην ενηλικιωση χωρις προβληματα,αυτο μονον στην εξερεση μπορει να αποδοθει και οχι στον κανονα.
Αφαιρωντας τον αρσενικο (ιδιαιτερα στα ιθαγενει) αφαιρεις την αναμνηστικη συμπεριφορα στο θηλυκο και μετεπειτα στους νεοσσους, η συγχυση αυτη μονον καλα αποτελεσματα δεν θα εχει και για το υπαρχων ζευγαρι ,και για τους νεοσσους στις μελλοντικες αναπαραγωγες.
Αυτα τα ενστικτα ειναι πολυ ισχυρα και για πολλα χρονια καταγεγραμενα στο dne των ιθαγενων,και δεν αλλαζουν .

----------


## jk21

Τιποτα δεν ειναι ανεφικτο και απιθανο στη ζωη και ειναι δεδομενες οι μονογονεικες οικογενειες και στους ανθρωπους . Πολλες φορες αυτο θα επηρεασει τα παιδια , αρνητικα ή και θετικα καποιες φορες για το μελλον τους , καποιες  τουλαχιστον οσο θα μπορεσουν να καταλαβουν οι << τριτοι >>  μπορει να μην επηρεασει καθολου . Ετσι ειναι και στα πουλια  .Το προβλημα ομως στα πουλια , ειναι οτι αυτα αναπαραγονται σε ενα καθεστως αιχμαλωσιας που αν για τα καναρινια ειναι ισως συνηθεια πια , για τα ιθαγενη ειναι κατι ξενο στα ενστικτα , ακομα και των πουλιων εκτροφης , ισως απλα λιγοτερο .Θα δουμε διαφορες συμπεριφορες , που δεν μπορουμε να εξηγησουμε μεμονωμενα , ουτα να βγαλουμε κανονες απο αυτες , οταν δεν παρατηρουμε την ιδια εποχη , σε παρομοιες συνθηκες εκτροφης , κλιματολογικες , χωροταξικες κλπ ενα σημαντικο αριθμο εκτροφων και εστω καποιο μικρο αριθμο ζευγαριων σε καθε εκτροφη . Καθε μερα ή εστω καθε δευτερη τριτη μερα .Αυτο δεν γινεται αλλου , δεν βλεπω να γινει ποτε και εδω .Ετσι παντα θα εχουμε ερωτηματικα .Θα δουμε ισως προς τα εξω , μονογονεικες οικογενειες να πετυχαινουν και να φαινονται ο κανονας αλλα ισως δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε αν στην ιδια εκτροφη κανονικες οικογενειες θα ειχαν μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια .Θα δουμε πουλια να μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα  (γιατι οχι; αν μια καναρα ταιζει καλα γιατι να  μην μεγαλωσουν ... αλλα τι ειναι καλα για ενα καρδερινακι ; ειναι το ιδιο οσο σε ενα καναρινακι ; ισως .) ή οχι και τοσο καλα ( πουλια οχι σπαθατα , με προβληματικα φτερωματα ) απο παραμανες  και δεν θα ξερουμε αν η θετικη καταληξη ή η αρνητικη εικονα τους οφειλεται στην επιλογη της καναρας ως μανας ή σε αλλους παραγοντες της εκτροφης και δεν θα μαθουμε ισως ποτε αν οι πραγματικοι γονεις ισως ηταν ακομα καλυτεροι γονεις και ισως δεν το μαθουν ποτε και κεινοι αν δεν τους δοθει ποτε η ευκαιρια .Η εκτροφη εχει δυσκολιες , ειναι δεδομενο και δεν κρυβω οτι η αποψη μου για την αξια της εκτροφης με κανονικα ζευγαρια , ειναι σαν αυτη του Νικου , ομως δεν μπορω απο κανεναν να αποκλεισω να δοκιμασει κατι αντιθετο , μπορω ομως να επιλεγω κατι τετοιο για τη δικη μου εκτροφη και οποιος θελει μετα βλεπει , κρινει , πραττει . Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη εχω πουλακια φετος , απ ενα ζευγαρι που πετουσε αρχικα τα μικρα του κατω ....  η ιδια θηλυκια που τα πετουσε , η ιδια εδειξε τρομερη αυταπαρνηση ως μανα σε επομενη επιτυχημενη γεννα  .Καποιος γνωστος μου μολις χθες προχτες μου ελεγε για ενα πουλι που εδειχνε φουλ κοινωνικοποιημενο (μανα οχι πατερας ) που εβγαζε μικρα χωρις ιχνος μαυρης τελειας , κινητικοτατα και εκεινη τα αλλαζε τα φωτα στο κεφαλι ...  Καποιοι θα πουνε παραμανα ... εχω δει παραμανες τη μια να ταιζουν φουλ και την επομενη χρονια να τα παρατανε ... Ναι αν υπαρξει αναγκη να μπουνε σε παραμανα . Ναι ισως και χωρις να υπαρξει αναγκη , να μπουνε την πρωτη φορα σε παραμανα .Αν γινει ομως κανονας , τοτε παμε σε παραγωγη καρδερινας , οχι σε αναπαραγωγη . Οπως επισης ειπε ο Νικος (ισως να μην ειναι κανονας ντε και καλα αλλα συμβαινει ) αν δεν δινουμε την μια φορα ευκαιρια στους πραγματικους γονεις να γινουν γονεις , δεν δινουμε δευτερη .. ε μετα γιατι μας παραξενευει μετα αν δεν δουμε σωστες συμπεριφορες γονιου οταν θα θελησουμε κατι τετοιο απο αυτους ;  

Τα ειχαμε πρωτοσυζητησει καποτε αυτα   και το ξανασυζητησαμε πριν κανενα χρονο σε νεο θεμα που συγχωνευτηκε στην πορεια με το παλιο .Εκει αν θελετε μπορουν να ξαναεκφρασθουν νεες γνωμες , ειτε απο νεα προσωπα ειτε αναθεωρημενες ισως απο παλιοτερα 

Εφαρμογή παραμάνας (κανάρας) σε αυγά καρδερίνας.(και ίσως αντίστροφα)

----------


## jk21

Επειδη ακομα και οταν ειναι << ασχημες >>  εν μεσω φουλ πτεροροιας ,  ειναι πανεμορφες 

το ζευγαρακι αριστερα






το ζευγαρακι στον πανω μεγαλο οροφο 










και στον κατω 

η μανουλα εμφανως καταπονημενη απο το μεγαλωμα των μικρων 




και ο ζογκλερ του Φιλιππα








Του μοισανε μαλλον και τα μικρα του

----------


## Nenkeren

Ε....το μηλο κατι απο τη μηλια απ'οτι βλεπω!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι και τώρα είναι ώρα να ξεκουραστούν! Είμαι σίγουρος πως σύντομα θα ξεπεράσουν την πτερορροια τους επιτυχώς με την σούπερ διατροφή που τους παρέχεις.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Να τα χαίρεστε κύριε Δημήτρη.. Στην 13 φώτο κάτω κάτω διακρίνεται ένα κίτρινοπράσινο κεφαλάκι.. Μετάλλαξη????

----------


## jk21

χαχα παιχνιδισμα του ηλιου  ! 


αρχεγονος ασταθεροποιητος ειμαι ακομα   :Happy:

----------

